# The Rock Agrees To Work Post-Mania WWE Dates



## admiremyclone (Aug 7, 2007)

:shocked: This is EXCELLENT news!!!!

Rock is GOAT :rock4 :rock


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

So basically after he loses to Cena..he'll work some matches. Okay cool story bro.


----------



## Kling Klang (Oct 6, 2011)

Well that is jolly good of him,what commitment to the profession.


----------



## Deep Throat (Mar 7, 2013)

I'm not agreeing with those clutching at straws, who think Rock will retain at Wrestlemania 29 because of this. However, something unexpected has to be going down. 

Maybe, HHH goes over Brock sending him into a complete rage, taking out superstars backstage throughout the night. It comes to the WWE title match where Rock is dominating Cena. Brock has been through the lockeroom and wants more. Rock at this point looks like he is going to retain and thus, the most dominant superstar. Brock isnt happy with destroying jobbers and midcarders so takes the oppurtunity of going after Rock. Cena takes advantage and covers him. 

This leads to a a number of promos between Brock and Rock, and a contract signing for a match at Summerslam is agreed to take place at Extreme Rules. At Extreme Rules, Brock absolutely demolishes Rock, breaking both his arms, kayfabe of course. 

This obviously postpones the match until Wrestlemania 30.


----------



## AlienBountyHunter (Jan 22, 2013)

There was already talk about him wrestling at Extreme Rules. If he does hopefully we can have Rock/Cena III there, so that there's no chance of it happening at WMXXX.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

This puts some mystery on the match/outcome/future because I'm sure most folks had it lock down Rock would be gone after Mania as usual. I dont care what people say though, cool to see how much Rock has committed towards WWE over the past few years on top of being busy as shit outside of the WWE. Never woud have pictured this years ago.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

Great to hear that he's officially working ER, adds a lot of anticipation to WM29 because now Rock can go over at WM, send the big crowd home happy, then put Cena over at ER, preferably with a Lesnar interference to set up the WM30 main event. Perfect scenario.


----------



## Chi Town Punk (Mar 4, 2012)

Rock316AE said:


> Great to hear that he's officially working ER, adds a lot of anticipation to _*WM29 because now Rock can go over at WM,*_ send the big crowd home happy, then put Cena over at ER, preferably with a Lesnar interference to set up the WM30 main event. Perfect scenario.


and Cena loses 3 Wrestlemania's in a row? boy you ar a blind mark if you dont think Cena aint going over at Wrestlemania.


----------



## The Storm (Mar 23, 2010)

He's got tons of new movies to advertise!


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Rock316AE said:


> Great to hear that he's officially working ER, adds a lot of anticipation to WM29 because now Rock can go over at WM, send the big crowd home happy, then put Cena over at ER, preferably with a Lesnar interference to set up the WM30 main event. Perfect scenario.


he will just use his re-match clause after he loses to Cena. 1 clean loss and 1 loss due to Brock interference.


----------



## VINT (Feb 12, 2013)

DAT commitment.


I bet he also agreed not to get hit by a single chair or stick because his pussy body can't take it. ROCKY SUCKS!


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

Rock fans won't like this when the feud ends Cena 2 Rock 1.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

The GOAT just GOATing along being the GOAT he is.

GOAT.


----------



## AttitudeEraMark4Life (Feb 20, 2013)

Hopefully this means Rock will retain at Mania and drop the strap at Extreme Rules to Cena.


----------



## Deep Throat (Mar 7, 2013)

The Storm said:


> He's got tons of new movies to advertise!


I would rather see Rock promote Snitch for 30 mins than ROH Star 1 vs ROH Star 2 for 30 mins.


----------



## Nasul (Dec 2, 2012)

Maybe just to have a rematch for the title at ER. Cena vs Rock 3...yeah I know everybody loves this...


----------



## VINT (Feb 12, 2013)

Deep Throat said:


> I would rather see Rock promote Snitch for 30 mins than ROH Star 1 vs ROH Star 2 for 30 mins.


I guess that's what you deserve for being an awful human being.


----------



## fulcizombie (Jul 17, 2011)

Deep Throat said:


> I would rather see Rock promote Snitch for 30 mins than ROH Star 1 vs ROH Star 2 for 30 mins.


So why are you in a WRESTLING forum ?


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

I can't see any scenario, even a damn heel turn, that prevents John Cena from walking out as WWE Champion at Wrestlemania.

Therefore, at 1-1, Extreme Rules is the feud decider, and Cena will win it. 2-1. 

Unless something strange happens and Rock winds up fighting someone else at Extreme Rules for some reason. That'd be a nice change, and exciting actually.


----------



## 4everEyebrowRaisin (Feb 25, 2012)

It looks wrong, "WWE champion The Rock."

I don't give a flying fuck about the business side of things, that's Vince's job. I'm a fan, and I want to see the champion, but he isn't there every week and that fucking sucks.


----------



## BOOTS 2 ASSES (Mar 8, 2013)

Rock316AE said:


> Great to hear that he's officially working ER, adds a lot of anticipation to WM29 because now Rock can go over at WM, send the big crowd home happy, then put Cena over at ER, preferably with a Lesnar interference to set up the WM30 main event. Perfect scenario.


Nah.Just like Batista vs Cena.Cena will beat The Rock at mania(heel turn or not),and then they will finish their rivalry at the Extreme Rules.And Cena goes over the G.O.A.T 2:1-


Only swerve can be,what if Rock turns Heel at Mania,and with the help of Shield retain? What say?


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

4everEyebrowRaisin said:


> It looks wrong, "WWE champion The Rock."
> 
> I don't give a flying fuck about the business side of things, that's Vince's job. I'm a fan, and I want to see the champion, but he isn't there every week and that fucking sucks.


Dry your eyes. He can come and go as he likes. He's The Rock and you are not.

Deal with it.


----------



## RenegadexParagon (Jan 6, 2013)

RockFan01 said:


> Hopefully this means Rock will retain at Mania and drop the strap at Extreme Rules to Cena.


You, me, and everyone else knows that won't happen.

But dat Rock working in St.Louis


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T (Mar 13, 2010)

JY57 said:


> http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...etirement_Suggested_to_Rey_Mysterio_More.html


As long as it isn't with Cena/Punk,I am fine.

Hopefully,Rock feuds with Randy Orton and Daniel Bryan


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Good shit. Never would've thought 3 years ago he'd work as many dates as he's been doing, and neither did anybody else. You people should be satisfied, but no. You wanted him to make at least a one time appearance, he did way, way more than that and you people want him to leave hollywood altogether and be there EVERY SINGLE NIGHT just because you're selfish and a bunch of crybabies.

OH BUT HE'S THE WWE CHAMPION

Yeah, and he's been doing more for the title and the product by NOT EVEN BEING THERE every week than most WWE champions in recent years (not including Punk although Rock was responsible for his year long title reign)

Even if he were to show up every week, you'd complain about him hogging the spotlight.

People who dislike him will dislike him no matter what. As long as the cool thing to do is scrutinize every single thing he does, you're going to ignore all of his good work and focus on the bad. I'll admit, I was very disappointed with some of his work and openly criticized him here, but he's redeemed himself the past 2 appearances.

I'm still a fan of the Rock, I'll always be one, I'll always get excited whenever he shows up, and personally, he can show up whenever he fucking likes.


----------



## Dugweje (Jan 8, 2013)

Told y'all


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

I honestly think this means Rock will either win at Mania and drop it to Cena at ER or Cena's turning heel to beat Rock at Mania.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

Or Rock is losing 2 PPVs in a row to Cena.


----------



## steorswe (Apr 4, 2012)

I think that the shield could be involved in a match with the rock at extreme rules.


----------



## NathWFC (Apr 15, 2011)

Ageei said:


> Or Rock is losing 2 PPVs in a row to Cena.


In which case I will genuinely be done with WWE for a while, especially if they keep making Ziggler look like a cunt as well.


----------



## AttitudeEraMark4Life (Feb 20, 2013)

You know just to piss off the haters even more Rock should hold the belt all the way till Summerslam and barely appear on Raw. Rock can come and go as he pleases he has paid his dues and is by far the biggest star in WWE history. He doesn't need to please the IWC because they turn on all their darlings anyway. So like I said before I hope this means Rock will retain at Mania.


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

I'm glad he's gonna stick around, but if he doesn't have an actual extreme match at Extreme Rules, I will be disappointed. I like that he's back (sort of), but I really dislike that he took a week off to do whatever so shortly after winning the title. Not even an interview via satellite?

I love seeing the Undertaker come back once a year too, but at least he doesn't have the title these days, and lets other people take that spotlight.


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

Cena/Rock III


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

NathWFC said:


> In which case I will genuinely be done with WWE for a while, especially if they keep making Ziggler look like a cunt as well.


I definitely think he's losing at WrestleMania. I can't see Cena not walking out of the wrestling Super Bowl as WWE Champion. 

Now who Rock fights at Extreme Rules will determine whether or not he loses 2 PPVs in a row. Natural conclusion would be the feud deciding rematch with Cena, since the two would be tied 1-1. In that scenario, Cena will win.


----------



## The Boy Wonder (Mar 29, 2008)

This tells me Cena will defeat Rock at WM controversially. I feel that Cena will turn heel at WM. He's making it a point to say that he can't lose this match versus Rock -- that means he will have all his bases covered to ensure he doesn't lose.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

Well damn, Rock about to DO WORK.


----------



## Rawbar (Jan 22, 2013)

JY57 said:


> http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...etirement_Suggested_to_Rey_Mysterio_More.html


---------------------------------------------------------------------------
Thank Heavens! Now I can sleep peacefully at night.  :shocked: :ex:


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

Ageei said:


> I definitely think he's losing at WrestleMania. I can't see Cena not walking out of the wrestling Super Bowl as WWE Champion.
> 
> Now who Rock fights at Extreme Rules will determine whether or not he loses 2 PPVs in a row. Natural conclusion would be the feud deciding rematch with Cena, since the two would be tied 1-1. In that scenario, Cena will win.


tbh I don't see The Rock fighting anyone outside of Cena/Punk/Brock during this WWE Run, except maybe Hunter. The Miz & R-Truth were for storyline purposes with John Cena


----------



## deathslayer (Feb 19, 2013)

Don't like it unless he's gonna put young guys over, which is highly unlikely.


----------



## chaos4 (Dec 26, 2009)

That's excellent news!


----------



## Borias (Apr 3, 2011)

deathslayer said:


> Don't like it unless he's gonna put young guys over, which is highly unlikely.


Yeah that's so not gonna happen.


----------



## Deep Throat (Mar 7, 2013)

Ageei said:


> Or Rock is losing 2 PPVs in a row to Cena.


I dont think its wise to assume Rock will actually wrestle at Extreme Rules. 

I think a contract signing between Brock (Who screwed Rock at WM) and Rock for a match at Summerslam should take place.

However, at the end of the night Brock breaks both of Rocks arms, kayfabe of course. Postponing the match until Wrestlemania XXX.


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

Looks like Cena is going to beat Rock twice :|


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

This news silences all the haters who criticise Dwayne for only coming back for a show or to promote something

Dwayne is the GOAT :rock4

I hope he does something awesome for these dates after Wrestlemania and at Extreme Rules


----------



## jammo2000 (Apr 1, 2011)

cool thats great news maybe the rock is going over cena ? i doubt it but who knows. maybe brock gets involved and cost the rock the title. something big is gonna happen tho dont think mania is as predictable as we all think. something has to give


----------



## Real Deal (Dec 8, 2010)

The Shield is for the Rock...whether it's him being screwed by them at Mania, or him becoming the leader (or Cena)...whatever the case. 

For one, whatever happened to Rocky getting them back for beating the hell out of him in the middle of the ring? He was bleeding and acting concussed. Nothing really happened with that.

There are so many ways this can play out, also. It could be Orton becoming the leader of the Shield, screwing him over, leading to a match at EC. Could be Brock, who knows. Brock didn't get a title shot when he returned to the WWE, and he had a reason to try and get Paul Heyman to separate from Punk (the Shield controversy).

But, knowing the WWE, they'll go Rock/Cena III, after Cena beats Rocky clean, and then he'll beat him again at EC...clean. And I'll hate wrestling again, once Dolph becomes the first to not cash in the briefcase (or something ignorant).


----------



## Deep Throat (Mar 7, 2013)

I wouldnt be surprised if this was a tactic by WWE to try and diminish the predictability of Cena going over and nothing more.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

Team Bring It...we're eating good in 2013.

What if..just WHAT IF the Rock turns HEEL at Mania? Hollywood title stranglehold! YES! YES! YES!


----------



## NonCentz (Nov 7, 2007)

Not saying this will happen (I know it won't) but imagine if you will:

At WM Brock interferes to help Cena win the title. There's no explanation to it the night of, he just does it and cena wins.

The next night on raw cena comes out and calls out Brock. Brock, punk and Heyman come to the ring.

The tensions seem high, but suddenly brock and cena hug and start laughing. Cena picks up the mic and details that this has been the plan since last year after he first lost to The Rock. He hired Brock the day after WM 28, which is why he appeared on Raw and they're whole feud was just a set up (even their grueling match at extreme rules).

They did it to throw everyone off. 

They reveal that Heyman even sabotaged Punks reign (turning him from hero to coward), purposely so that he'd be weaker when it was time to fight the Rock and lose.

Cena says he knew he'd win the Rumble because he's that damn good, and they knew Punk would lose to Rock bc Of what Heyman did to him. Setting up the rematch at wm and knew he'd beat punk in their rematch too bc he was so sabotaged by Heyman.

They turn to Punk (who is now confused as hell) and beat him down and turn punk face. The Rock comes out and tries to save him but gets beat down as well. 

This sets up brock/punk and cena/rock III. Brock hands Punk a loss but Punk is heroic in the match just barely losing and thus still getting put over in a sense.

Brock interferes again in Cenas match to help him win setting up the future brock/rock match at WM.

Cena can retain the belt and feud with a now face Punk. Remaining heel and eventually feuding with Taker at WM as well bein an unstoppable heel champion

Somehow Punk turns back heel after summerslam and feuds with Austin to wm. maybe in a if I can't beat them, join them type of deal, or maybe just being sick of losing to cena and Heyman, and snapping/losing his mind (like he did the night after losing his belt to rock). The latter would be similar to how Austin began his feud with Bret Hart back in 96, and would be a nice reference to start their feud.


Like I said, I know it won't happen, but that'd be a pretty crazy built up storyline.


----------



## Wealdstone Raider (Jan 3, 2013)




----------



## What_A_Maneuver! (Aug 4, 2011)

It will never happen but it'd be so epic if he came to London on 22nd April


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*sigh*

Please no more. Just...no fucking more. Ever again.


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> *sigh*
> 
> Please no more. Just...no fucking more. Ever again.


I feel the same way


----------



## Chrome (Jan 11, 2012)

Deep Throat said:


> I wouldnt be surprised if this was a tactic by WWE to try and diminish the predictability of Cena going over and nothing more.


:hmm:

Might be on to something there, although I think Cena was going over regardless. Hopefully now, we get Cena/Rock III at Extreme Rules and a fresh main event at Wrestlemania XXX.


----------



## WWE Jaiden DBZ (Oct 9, 2010)

Another great move from the WWE.


----------



## kinmad4it (Jan 3, 2012)

Excellent news!! 

As for those saying he'll have new films to promote and that's his sole motivation for appearing. Everyone agrees that ratings are some of the lowest ever. So why would he go out of his way, with the possibility of being injured, to go onto a show that hardly anyone watches, to promote a film when he can just go on a talk show and be seen by tenfold the amount who watch WWE.


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

I hate all these people fantasizing and summarizing what they THINK or IMAGINE will happen between 2 superstars.

*This guy will do this. That guy will do that. The lights go out. This guy will attack that guy. This guy will say "Oh woe is me, I am tired of life in this pseudo-deep tragic and want to fight you because what I'm saying somehow makes sense." That guy will say "Bring it on!" and they rumble and I come at the thought of my imaginary outcome playing out in all my creative genius.*

And then what really happens at the PPV is nowhere near anything like what you guys wrote out in your posts.


----------



## Rocky Mark (Mar 27, 2011)

ChromeMan said:


> :hmm:
> 
> Might be on to something there, although I think Cena was going over regardless. Hopefully now, we get Cena/Rock III at Extreme Rules and a fresh main event at Wrestlemania XXX.


no way is Rock going over, let's be real

they won't have Cena lose at WM three years in a row, from the same guy nonetheless (I say that because Rock practically went over Cena the last two WMs, and yes WM 27 does count because let's face it no one gave a flying fuck about the Miz when it was Rock/Cena the whole time)

Rock is losing, predictable as fuck but that's just the way it is, hopefully him losing is the end of the feud and we see new feuds for Rock on the way, Rock/Brock for example


----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> *sigh*
> 
> Please no more. Just...no fucking more. Ever again.


----------



## HeliWolf (Oct 25, 2010)

So he'll have a rematch for his lost title? Gee I would have never guessed, what with the automatic rematches.


Still, more Rock is never a bad thing. Shit even when he was Rocky Maivia it was never a bad thing.


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

The only possible thing I can see is Rock/Cena teaming against the Shield.


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Who would of thought Dwayne would be doing so many appearances for WWE before he returned in 2011. Its just so crazy but awesome


----------



## ultimatekrang (Mar 21, 2009)

legendary.


----------



## RatedR10 (May 23, 2008)

Rock316AE said:


> Great to hear that he's officially working ER, adds a lot of anticipation to WM29 because now Rock can go over at WM, send the big crowd home happy, then put Cena over at ER, preferably with a Lesnar interference to set up the WM30 main event. Perfect scenario.


LOL, make no mistake about it, John Cena is going over at Wrestlemania 29.


----------



## Above Average (Feb 4, 2013)

Shazayum said:


> Good shit. *Never would've thought 3 years ago he'd work as many dates as he's been doing, and neither did anybody else. You people should be satisfied, but no. You wanted him to make at least a one time appearance, he did way, way more than that and you people want him to leave hollywood altogether and be there EVERY SINGLE NIGHT* just because you're selfish and a bunch of crybabies.
> 
> OH BUT HE'S THE WWE CHAMPION
> 
> ...





RockFan01 said:


> Rock can come and go as he pleases he has paid his dues and is by far the biggest star in WWE history. He doesn't need to please the IWC





Kelly Kelly fan said:


> This news silences all the haters who criticise Dwayne for only coming back for a show or to promote something


Agreed to all ^

Just shows The Rock's commitment to the profession, even with his movie star schedule. He doesn't have to show up but he's elevating the WWE and continuing to put on a good show for* all the millions and millions of his fans*.


----------



## Natsuke (Dec 2, 2009)

Above Average said:


> Agreed to all ^
> 
> Just shows The Rock's commitment to the profession, even with his movie star schedule. He doesn't have to show up but he's elevating the WWE and continuing to put on a good show for* all the millions and millions of his fans*.


Awesome? Yes.

Enough to warrant a WWE Title reign after only doing 5 or so matches in 2 years?

No.

Rock vs Cena didn't need a WWE Championship as some sort of meal ticket trinket. That's all I dislike about Rock's role in the WWE in 2012-2013.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Damn, so much for ER being good like it was last year.


----------



## El_Absoluto (Nov 30, 2011)

Just a couple of dates so Brock can break Rock's arm and we are on route to another money making feud


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

YES! This will be awesome. I just hope he works with somebody else instead of just Cena and Punk again and again. Would love to see him work with Orton (would fit ER since it's in Orton's hometown).


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hazzard said:


>


My god he looks like a fucking tool in that picture.


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

What a treat.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

LOL at those thinking Rock is gonna win now. Better get ready to be disappointed cuz Rock only won the title so he could drop it to Cena at WM. Rock working ER changes nothing.


----------



## SavedByChrist94 (Mar 7, 2013)

Yep, what I tell everyone? Cena's turning Heel, add this with the other evidence and you have no excuse. either a Heel turn or Cena loses again,



SavedByChrist94 said:


> Look at the promo from raw and tell me he's not turning heel.
> 
> lets examine,
> 
> ...


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

Can't wait to see rock lose 2 ppvs in a row!


----------



## SavedByChrist94 (Mar 7, 2013)

Charlie Bronson said:


> LOL at those thinking Rock is gonna win now. Better get ready to be disappointed cuz Rock only won the title so he could drop it to Cena at WM. Rock working ER changes nothing.


Yes it does, cena wins via heel turn and rocky wants revenge.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

SavedByChrist94 said:


> Yes it does, cena wins via heel turn and rocky wants revenge.


Just means Rock is jobbing TWICE. :agree:


----------



## checkcola (Jan 4, 2011)

SavedByChrist94 said:


> Yes it does, cena wins via heel turn and rocky wants revenge.


Cena wins, next night on RAW, Rock shakes Cena's hand again, Shield attack. Handicap match at a b-ppv.


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

checkcola said:


> Cena wins, next night on RAW, Rock shakes Cena's hand again, Shield attack. Handicap match at a b-ppv.




I could definitely see this. Good call


----------



## Deep Throat (Mar 7, 2013)

xdoomsayerx said:


> I could definitely see this. Good call


Contradicting "Once in a Lifetime" was not enough...."Never Before, Never Again" you're next.


----------



## alliance (Jul 10, 2010)

THE GREATEST OF ALL TIME AND THIS IS NOT EVEN TO BE QUESTIONED..

austin who??


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Isn't he filming Hercules?


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

I think The Rock will win, Cena will chalk it up, get interrupted by Brock Lesnar, who will shake his hand then give him an F5. Wait, that was last year, too. Oh well, history repeats.


----------



## tducey (Apr 12, 2011)

Great to see this. Good to see The Rock committing some more time to the WWE.


----------



## WWE (Jul 16, 2011)

This is why I'm thinking if they do rock vs Cena 3, it'll be at summerslam

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Punk's #1 Fan said:


> and Cena loses 3 Wrestlemania's in a row? boy you ar a blind mark if you dont think Cena aint going over at Wrestlemania.


Whilst I agree that Cena is 99.99% going over at WrestleMania, Triple H lost at WrestleMania 20, 21, 22 and 24.


----------



## sulpice (Mar 12, 2010)

This just means one thing: The Great One will still be your WWE Champion after Wrestlemania


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

Lmao @ all these idiotic rock marks who thinks he's gonna beat cena again at wrestlemania.


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

Rock wins at mania causing Cena to snap and destroy rock after the match. Cena wins at extreme rules with help from the shield.


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

KING. said:


> Whilst I agree that Cena is 99.99% going over at WrestleMania, Triple H lost at WrestleMania 20, 21, 22 and 24.


 And Rock lost Wrestlemania 15, 16 and 17 (three in a row). It's still possible for Cena to lose but I highly doubt it.


----------



## trevs909 (Jan 3, 2012)

xdoomsayerx said:


> Lmao @ all these idiotic rock marks who thinks he's gonna be cena again at wrestlemania.


He's not going to be Cena, he already tried that on raw.


----------



## sulpice (Mar 12, 2010)

xdoomsayerx said:


> Lmao @ all these idiotic rock marks who thinks he's gonna be cena again at wrestlemania.


Oh so now YOU can see the future? I thought only goons say that


----------



## RenegadexParagon (Jan 6, 2013)

Choke2Death said:


> YES! This will be awesome. I just hope he works with somebody else instead of just Cena and Punk again and again. Would love to see him work with Orton (would fit ER since it's in Orton's hometown).


That would be great :mark:

Plus, The Great One also has history here too (won his firt WWF Title in St.Louis) 

Fulfill my selfish desires WWE :evil:


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

Rock is not winning at WM Rock marks cena is winning


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

sulpice said:


> Oh so now YOU can see the future? I thought only goons say that




Rock will not win at wrestlemania nor should he. Just accept it. The sooner you accept it the less painful it will be for you.


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

xdoomsayerx said:


> Rock will not win at wrestlemania nor should he. Just accept it. The sooner you accept it the less painful it will be for you.


Oh, you mean to accept that you guys are deluded fortune-teller wannabe's? I'm not saying the Rock will win, but I'm also not saying he'll lose. I'm leaving that up to the actual outcome and not the word of a few internet forum goers.


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

Tyrion Lannister said:


> My god he looks like a fucking tool in that picture.


It pissed you off, so it worked :lmao

I'm going to use that picture when I want to piss somebody off.


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

Cena's gonna beat him twice, Punk's gonna get his win back or a new opponent (hopefully Bork)


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

Nah, the only one for Bork Laser is Mark Oh Henry.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

I doubt they'll do Cena/Rock again at ER. I'm thinking they'll join forces to take down The Shield.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

RaneGaming said:


> Rock Winning At WM 29  Calling It Now


Rock Vs Cena Will Be Rock vs Stone Cold 2.0 (He's Done It All But Beat The Rock)


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

*Exteme Rules 2013*
Rock vs Cena vs Punk

*Summerslam 2013*
The Rock vs Brock Lesnar

*Survivor Series 2013 *
The Rock vs Cena III

*Royal Rumble 2013*
The Rock vs WWE Champion CM Punk

*Wrestlemania 30 *
WWE Champion The Rock vs 2014 Royal Rumble Winner Stone Cold Steve Austin

:vince2:rock4:austin


----------



## peowulf (Nov 26, 2006)

I'm loving the fact that 99% of this forum cares about who's going to job (or who is a "draw") instead of being entertained.


----------



## Snothlisberger (Sep 26, 2011)

Pretty sure Extreme Rules is just for Rock's "contractual" championship rematch, where Cena can win the 3rd match up and the feud can end 2-1. 

Rock moves onto Lesnar or something. Only problem I see is I can't imagine WWE doing Rock-Cena III to end the feud at Extreme Rules. But they did do Lesnar-Cena last year.


----------



## Juggernaut Reigns (Feb 26, 2012)

Shaun_27 said:


> *Exteme Rules 2013*
> Rock vs Cena vs Punk
> 
> *Summerslam 2013*
> ...



FIXED


----------



## just1988 (Jun 15, 2009)

*I thought he agreed to work Extreme Rules a couple of months ago...*


----------



## Smoogle (Dec 20, 2008)

this means there is a possible chance of cena changing his character slowly towards wrestlemania 30 to a full blown heel, wishful thinking but it's possible if the guy who is always winning loses again.

this is the same shit as last year everyone was so positive the rock was going to lose ..im not going to say shit anyone can win now, lol.


----------



## Rocky541 (Nov 29, 2011)

This is good news! Too bad he will job at WM. Only way I see rock winning would be if they plan to turn Cena heel. An opportunity they had last year but they fucked it up.


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

Wasn't it just listed Rock WOULDN'T appear at Extreme Rules?

What the hell.


----------



## Deep Throat (Mar 7, 2013)

Shaun_27 said:


> *Exteme Rules 2013*
> Rock vs Cena vs Punk
> 
> *Summerslam 2013*
> ...


Theres a bigger chance of Vince swinging his cock around in the middle of the ring and yelling expletives at the children in the front row.


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

Deep Throat said:


> Theres a bigger chance of Vince swinging his cock around in the middle of the ring and yelling expletives at the children in the front row.


Drop your pants, sailor.


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

he is being advertised locally in St. Louis now for extreme rules


----------



## Dark Church (Jan 17, 2005)

Hopefully this means Rock/Cena 3 here and not at Wrestlemania XXX.


----------



## kiguel182 (Jan 8, 2013)

One more month of his old jokes and of the Cena Rock feud instead of pushing full-timers. That's the WWE in a nutshell. Then we have 9 months of nothing since they don't have confidence in anyone os the roster.


----------



## jammo2000 (Apr 1, 2011)

this debate went on last year 99.9% claimed cena was going over i stood firm and said no chance. i new the rock was going over last year. once again most seem dead certain cena is going over.

i was bashed for it last year. the fact is no one knows whos winning. only way you will have a very good idea is when the bookmakers take bets as there never far wrong. the odds will pretty much tell you the out come. i dont think the rock is winning this year but i also would not be surprised if the rock wins.

i just cant see out this mania can be this predictable. we no this the wwe knows this. im calling it now either cena loses or the undertaker loses or even triple h. my money is that cena losses out off those three. there is now way cena,the undertaker,triple h are all winning. one off those guys are losing


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Good. They can end the feud there instead of having the rubber match at WM 30.


----------



## Deep Throat (Mar 7, 2013)

kiguel182 said:


> One more month of his old jokes and of the Cena Rock feud instead of pushing full-timers. That's the WWE in a nutshell. Then we have 9 months of nothing since they don't have confidence in anyone os the roster.


----------



## roadkill_ (Jan 28, 2010)

I bet the wrestlers under 40 are gonna like this. Didn't WWE fire a writer this week?


----------



## Wrestlinfan35 (Jan 13, 2008)

More bad wrestling and mediocre promos. Can't be more thrilled.


----------



## The Lady Killer (Oct 20, 2006)

Rock gets a rematch due to rematch clause of losing the title. That's probably all it will be.


----------



## WWCturbo (Jun 21, 2012)

Brock Lesnar vs The Rock at extreme rules! HELL YEAH!


----------



## Bullydully (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm not so sure Cena's winning at Mania now tbh. Because if they have him win, then Rock gets his rematch at Extreme Rules PPV, it'd be stupid to give him the Title back, but I doubt they'll have Rock lose two straight matches to Cena on back to back PPV's. I just can't see that happening. I guess this does make the match between them at Mania kind of unpredictable.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

It'll either be Rock vs Cena III to end the feud or maybe Rock/Cena vs The Shield if the Shield wins at WM. Like someone else said, Rock may come out and shake Cena's hand then the Shield attacks which sets up a possible handicap match at ER where the Shield is finally beaten.


----------



## the fox (Apr 7, 2011)

punk fans are really the worst on the planet!
why you are even care? just turn off the channel when he is on it is really easy!
or atleast don't comment!
i swear i was one of the biggest punk fans here untill 6 month ago but i really dislike him now because of his idiot marks!
i don't know how you can like a wrestler and try your best to make others hate him?


----------



## kiguel182 (Jan 8, 2013)

Deep Throat said:


>


You said that you preferred watching The Rock promote a movie than watching a 30 minute wrestling match. So wrestling clearly is not what you want from the product.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford (Aug 9, 2011)

Bullydully said:


> I'm not so sure Cena's winning at Mania now tbh. Because if they have him win, then Rock gets his rematch at Extreme Rules PPV, it'd be stupid to give him the Title back, but I doubt they'll have Rock lose two straight matches to Cena on back to back PPV's. I just can't see that happening. I guess this does make the match between them at Mania kind of unpredictable.


Nah, it's gonna happen. Rock ain't winning at WM. Either they'll do the rubber match there or Cena/Rock team up against the Shield.


----------



## jm99 (Apr 4, 2011)

Queen Akasha said:


> Nah, it's gonna happen. Rock ain't winning at WM. Either they'll do the rubber match there or Cena/Rock team up against the Shield.


They could definitely have Rock win at Mania. It depends on what their plans are for WM 30, but if they really want to build this redemption storyline with Cena that leads to him beating the streak next year, then he could lose to Rock at Mania. This would also let Rock drop the title to someone else at ER (I mean he could drop it to Cena, but it defeats the point of a redemption storyline building to WM 30). Granted, I doubt WWE think that far ahead so it probably will be Cena winning at Mania and ER.


----------



## mgman (Dec 21, 2010)

Queen Akasha said:


> Nah, it's gonna happen. Rock ain't winning at WM. Either they'll do the rubber match there or Cena/Rock team up against the Shield.


Awesome! You must work for WWE to know that for sure! Unless you just pretend you know.


----------



## El_Absoluto (Nov 30, 2011)

They already fucked everyone who believed the "once in a lifetime" tagline.

Probably gonna fuck them again by mocking the "never before, never again" by teaming up and going against the shield.


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

"Excellent" :brock


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Wonder if Dwayne is willing to wrestle hardcore


----------



## DanM3 (Jan 3, 2012)

Ah for fucks sake when is he just going to leave! He's ruining his legacy each time he appears on wwe, the longer he stays the more depressing he it is


----------



## WWETopTen (Jul 7, 2008)

And yet the the whiny little Internet smarks continue to bitch....


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

DanM3 said:


> Ah for fucks sake when is he just going to leave! He's ruining his legacy each time he appears on wwe, the longer he stays the more depressing he it is


No hes not. 

And He left for 7 years. You can handle him in the capacity hes in now. You'll be fine.


----------



## Deep Throat (Mar 7, 2013)

DanM3 said:


> Ah for fucks sake when is he just going to leave! He's ruining his legacy each time he appears on wwe, the longer he stays the more depressing he it is


This is his legacy. I hate it when people use the expression, "tarnishing his legacy". Tarnishig his legacy would be coming back after 10 years and hosting Wrestlemania 27. Nothing more than that.

Given everything he has done in the last 2 years, his legacy is still being created.


----------



## CamillePunk (Feb 10, 2011)

ugh

will it never end?


----------



## Kurt 'Olympic Gold (Jul 6, 2006)

Amazing, awesome news!


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

Punk's #1 Fan said:


> and Cena loses 3 Wrestlemania's in a row? boy you ar a blind mark if you dont think Cena aint going over at Wrestlemania.


*You have 20-1 in your sig. Kidding or not, you're a blind mark too.*



The-Rock-Says said:


> Dry your eyes. He can come and go as he likes. He's The Rock and you are not.
> 
> Deal with it.


*Agreed. Also, YOU'RE BACK!*



Above Average said:


> Agreed to all ^
> 
> Just shows The Rock's commitment to the profession, even with his movie star schedule. He doesn't have to show up but he's elevating the WWE and continuing to put on a good show for* all the millions and millions of his fans*.


*Couldn't have said it any better.*



xdoomsayerx said:


> Lmao @ all these idiotic rock marks who thinks he's gonna beat cena again at wrestlemania.


*LOL. I can't believe you're calling anyone an idiot.
*


Shazayum said:


> It pissed you off, so it worked :lmao
> 
> I'm going to use that picture when I want to piss somebody off.


*He's always pissed off.*



J2D said:


> Wasn't it just listed Rock WOULDN'T appear at Extreme Rules?
> 
> What the hell.


*He was initially only advertised on WWE's facebook page, then somehow some dirtsheets head local advertisers stop promoting him for Extreme Rules. At least that's my understanding. *



kiguel182 said:


> You said that you preferred watching The Rock promote a movie than watching a 30 minute wrestling match. So wrestling clearly is not what you want from the product.


*Rock > Wrestling.

I kid.* *Not really.*


mgman said:


> Awesome! You must work for WWE to know that for sure! Unless you just pretend you know.


*The result is kind of obvious. You don't have to work for WWE to know how they work.*



DanM3 said:


> Ah for fucks sake when is he just going to leave! He's ruining his legacy each time he appears on wwe, the longer he stays the more depressing he it is


*You may not like him, but there is no way he is ruining his legacy.*


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

I don't see the Rock hanging around because of a rematch clause. Not saying Rock is going to win at Mania but something big is going down.


----------



## EraOfAwesome (Nov 25, 2010)

I already have my tickets for extreme rules so this is great news. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## SinJackal (Sep 13, 2011)

Looks like The Rock is being true to his word that he's back. Obviously not full time, but 1-3 PPVs a year and 6-10 Raws is still pretty cool. After all, he's been on about 20% of Raws since a year ago. That's a pretty significant amount of shows to be at.

Some of you guys are a joke with shit though. Bitch and talk shit about him being gone after WM and going back to mivies. . .and now that he's going to be around longer, still talk shit about him.

It's obvious at this point you nerds are just looking for excuses to validate your blind hate for the man.




Ageei said:


> Rock fans won't like this when the feud ends Cena 2 Rock 1.


I'm a Rock fan, and completely wouldn't mind it. It's actually what I expected. I'm just glad to see him back and doing shit tbh. He shouldn't be winning every match. . .no one should.

Not everyone is a blind Cena hater who hates any time he goes over someone. I realize he's good for the company even if he doesn't always entertain me.



steorswe said:


> I think that the shield could be involved in a match with the rock at extreme rules.


I fuckin hope not. They didn't deserve beating him down the first two times they did, and sure as hell don't deserve doing it a third time.


----------



## Padhlala (Feb 23, 2012)

Now i can hope the rock will win!

Even though it's unlikely lol. I'll have that glimmer of hope.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

GillbergReturns said:


> I don't see the Rock hanging around because of a rematch clause. Not saying Rock is going to win at Mania but something big is going down.


nothing wrong with The Rock just simply invoking his re-match clause. Sometiems simple and predictability is the way to go. like this case.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

Cena wins at Mania, leaves the ring, Shield comes out and beats up Rock, Cena runs back and makes the save, they hug in the ring a lil bit and then they do Rock/Cena vs. The Shield at Extreme Rules :cheer


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

OH MAH GAWD

THE WWE CHAMPION IS GOING TO APPEAR ON A WWE SHOW

THIS IZ BIG NEWS


----------



## HHHbkDX (Apr 29, 2009)

Awesome news! 

Fuck the Rock haters. You people bitched and moaned when he didn't make appearances, and now that it's been confirmed that he's going to be on the show even after Wrestlemania is over this year, you continue to bitch and cry.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

So there is a possibility Rock could win then? Only reason I expected Cena to win because they couldnt have a champ who never appeared on the show but now with some dates I could see Rock winning and that driving Cena over the edge.


----------



## WWERevolution (Feb 19, 2013)

wow theres no other wrestler id rather see than the rock! -_-


----------



## SJP (Jan 15, 2013)

Good for The Rock...Basically Cena needs to pull his face away from all the V signs and just turn heel this WM, then rematch with the Rock, beat his ass again. But WWE will surely dissapoint yet again, because they have no clue where they are headed.


----------



## Mainboy (Jan 30, 2012)

Rock wins. Cena turns heel :bateman. Very PLeasing News













































That won't happen though


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T (Mar 13, 2010)

-Rock needs to have fresh feuds with people other than Cena/Punk

Who do you want Rock to feud with?
-Same Cena/Punk
-New guys?


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*A nice feud with a heel Orton, like what should've happened in 2004, would be nice.*


----------



## Amuroray (Mar 13, 2012)

Thats great news.

The WM main event is more unpredictable but cena is still the heavy favourite.


Why are people calling him Dwayne wtf


----------



## RenegadexParagon (Jan 6, 2013)

ROGERTHAT21 said:


> *A nice feud with a heel Orton, like what should've happened in 2004, would be nice.*


Would have been incredible back then considereding the Legend Killer gimmick.


----------



## RenegadexParagon (Jan 6, 2013)

Amuroray said:


> Thats great news.
> 
> The WM main event is more unpredictable but cena is still the heavy favourite.
> 
> ...


People wanna look cool by calling Rocky Dwayne being that unk did. In reality it makes them look like an idiot.


----------



## CripplerXFace (Feb 12, 2013)

Amuroray said:


> Thats great news.
> 
> The WM main event is more unpredictable but cena is still the heavy favourite.
> 
> ...


Because CM Punk calls him Dwayne which makes it the cool thing to do.


----------



## SJP (Jan 15, 2013)

Rock Cena is what counts, and TBH makes me sick unless something like a heel turn happens. If it don't??? I am left just sitting there amazing and stunned of repetitiveness.


----------



## Jeff Hardy Hater (Nov 22, 2012)

Amuroray said:


> *Why are people calling him Dwayne wtf*


Dwayne "The Rock" Johnson is his official name on WWE.com

I don't see how it makes anybody look like an idiot to do so. Calling Dwayne "The Rock" every post is like calling Randy Orton "The Viper" or "Apex Predator" every post. He's Randy Orton, Dwayne is Dwayne Johnson. 

Get it right.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

JY57 said:


> nothing wrong with The Rock just simply invoking his re-match clause. Sometiems simple and predictability is the way to go. like this case.


It's a waste of a match. It's the wrong way to go because you're basically throwing away their final encounter on a predictable, meaningless match.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

Jeff Hardy Hater said:


> Dwayne "The Rock" Johnson is his official name on WWE.com
> 
> I don't see how it makes anybody look like an idiot to do so. Calling Dwayne "The Rock" every post is like calling Randy Orton "The Viper" or "Apex Predator" every post. He's Randy Orton, Dwayne is Dwayne Johnson.
> 
> Get it right.


Not at all. In the wrestling world it's The Rock. Viper is a tag line.


----------



## Jeff Hardy Hater (Nov 22, 2012)

GillbergReturns said:


> Not at all. In the wrestling world it's The Rock. Viper is a tag line.


According to the biggest wrestling company in the world, you're wrong. unk2


----------



## BKsaaki (Dec 8, 2012)

Guys, Guys,I call The Rock "Dwayne" and Daniel Bryan "Brian Danielson".I'm cool,right guys? Guys? IDEHS4EVAH,right guys???


----------



## BOOTS 2 ASSES (Mar 8, 2013)

ROGERTHAT21 said:


> *A nice feud with a heel Orton, like what should've happened in 2004, would be nice.*


+1.

3rd generation vs 3rd generation at Viper's home-town of St. Louis.Have waited for this match ever since 2004,that Miami confrontation between Rock and Randy,and Bishoff forcing the Rock to leave the arena.

WWE needs to come out of their Cena obsession.Rock is such a big Hollywood actor,he is wrestling because of his love,despite the risk of getting injured.No one knows how long he will wrestle.So every feud of him should be with a new guy,not Cena,IMO.


EDIT: I think WWE list him as Dwayne 'The Rock' Johnson,to fully capitalize on his mainstram movie star appeal.A person may be fan of Dwayne Johnson the actor,and never had watched WWE before.Now when he knows that one of the biggest Hollywood star Dwayne Johnson is wrestling in WWE,hE may get involved in watching WWE programming.


WWE and Vince Mcmahon are all about showbiz.Like our "Rock316AE" says,'The Rock is currently living Vince's dream in Hollywood'.


JBL says,if you build a pro wrestler from scratch,he will look like Randy,well if Mcmahon has his way,his face of the company will look like and do exactly what the Rock does in and out of the WWE!


----------



## Jeff Hardy Hater (Nov 22, 2012)

BKsaaki said:


> Guys, Guys,I call The Rock "Dwayne" and Daniel Bryan "Brian Danielson".I'm cool,right guys? Guys? IDEHS4EVAH,right guys???


How would calling Dwayne Johnson by his wwe.com listed name make me a hipster? 

I don't care much for the indies, but the fact is that his name is Dwayne Johnson. I'll call him Johnson for short. The match itself is Cena/Johnson II, not Cena/Rock II. It's what WWE told you.

If anything, it's you guys who are being hipsters by calling Johnson by his former ring name. That's disrespectful. Do you call John Cena "The Prototype"? Do you call Tensai "A-Train"? 


It's the same thing as calling Johnson "The Rock". It's a nickname, his ring name is Dwayne "The Rock" Johnson.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

Jeff Hardy Hater said:


> According to the biggest wrestling company in the world, you're wrong. unk2


Outside of smarky comments from Punk or Cena how many times have you heard them call him Dwayne in ring?

WWE wants to make some bank off his movie career so that's why corporately you'll see Dwayne. IWC fan saying Dwayne is nothing more than copying Punk's lame ***.


----------



## nmadankumar (Apr 26, 2012)

When was the rock referred to dwayne johnson or announced as such when he makes his way to the ring? Wwe is disrespecting him by that logic, right?


----------



## Aloverssoulz (Jun 28, 2011)

St. Louis!? They might as well have the PPV in a church!


----------



## Catsaregreat (Sep 15, 2012)

ROGERTHAT21 said:


> *A nice feud with a heel Orton, like what should've happened in 2004, would be nice.*


lol might as well have Rock feud with Santino, him and Orton are equally relevant right now.


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

And now Rock vs Cena II got a little bit more interesting.


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

He is and always will be the Rock when he is in WWE. Some of you may not understand this but these wrestlers are ACTORS and they play roles. Phil Brooks real name is not CM Punk but he is Punk in the ring just like Dwayne Johnson is the Rock. Just like Jean Paul is the GAME HHH! Just like Mark Calloway is the Undertaker! The only guy in the business who is his character in real life too is Steve Austin as he changed his name to Austin a few years back. 

Calling wrestlers by their real names makes you sound like a douche.


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

Oh and even I, a big Rock fan knows that the Piece of Shit known as Cena is going to go over clean with no story or character progression or heel turn over the Rock. I would rather have Punk take the belt back or someone new but alas, Golden Boy has to get his win back. I would hope Rock gets to work a program with Brock Lesnar, HHH or/and Randy Orton in the future.


----------



## Hennessey (Jan 1, 2012)

rbhayek said:


> Oh and even I, a big Rock fan knows that the Piece of Shit known as Cena is going to go over clean with no story or character progression or heel turn over the Rock. I would rather have Punk take the belt back or someone new but alas, Golden Boy has to get his win back. I would hope Rock gets to work a program with Brock Lesnar, HHH or/and Randy Orton in the future.


Hahaha. And what about the Rock? Cena gets more out of this win then the Rock does. What is the fucking reason for Rock beating Cena twice in a row, besides trying to make a few douchebag IWC fans happy for a moment? Do you fucking get that Rock has gotten the best of Cena almost every fucking time they have been in the ring together. He cost Cena the title at Wrestlemania 27. He hit his finisher on Cena after their tag match at Survivor Series. Then he also beat him clean at Wrestlemania 28. When the fuck is Cena's time going to come? Or is this all just Rock getting the upper hand every single time, and as soon as he doesnt OMG HE BURRIED.


----------



## Jeff Hardy Hater (Nov 22, 2012)

GillbergReturns said:


> Outside of smarky comments from Punk or Cena how many times have you heard them call him Dwayne in ring?
> 
> WWE wants to make some bank off his movie career so that's why corporately you'll see Dwayne. IWC fan saying Dwayne is nothing more than copying Punk's lame ***.


wwe.com says Johnson. wwe.com is their top source so I think I'll trust it bro. I'm not even a Punk mark but he is Dwayne Johnson. It's just as disrespectful and smarky to call wrestlers by their old nicknames dude. Do you call Dolph Ziggler "Nicky"?



rbhayek said:


> He is and always will be the Rock when he is in WWE. Some of you may not understand this but these wrestlers are ACTORS and they play roles. Phil Brooks real name is not CM Punk but he is Punk in the ring just like Dwayne Johnson is the Rock. Just like Jean Paul is the GAME HHH! Just like Mark Calloway is the Undertaker! The only guy in the business who is his character in real life too is Steve Austin as he changed his name to Austin a few years back.
> 
> Calling wrestlers by their real names makes you sound like a douche.


No, wwe.com says his name is Dwayne "The Rock" Johnson. He's Dwayne Johnson, according to WWE.

We're getting Cena/Johnson and Lesnar/Triple H at Mania. We're not getting "The Ultimate Underdog/The Rock and The Next Big Thing/The King of Kings. He goes by Dwayne "The Rock" Johnson on wwe.com, he is just Dwayne Johnson now. It doesn't make me a smark to call him Dwayne Johnson, it makes you a hipster to call him The Rock.


----------



## xdoomsayerx (Jun 23, 2012)

Sparta101 said:


> Hahaha. And what about the Rock? Cena gets more out of this win then the Rock does. What is the fucking reason for Rock beating Cena twice in a row, besides trying to make a few douchebag IWC fans happy for a moment? Do you fucking get that Rock has gotten the best of Cena almost every fucking time they have been in the ring together. He cost Cena the title at Wrestlemania 27. He hit his finisher on Cena after their tag match at Survivor Series. Then he also beat him clean at Wrestlemania 28. When the fuck is Cena's time going to come? Or is this all just Rock getting the upper hand every single time, and as soon as he doesnt OMG HE BURRIED.




This. 

The rock was the biggest part of wrestlemania 27 and didn't even wrestle, went over cena in the main event at wrestlemania 28, ended punks near 500 day title reign in the main event at RR, Defeated punk again the chamber. 

It's time for rock to start putting guys over.


----------



## SavedByChrist94 (Mar 7, 2013)

rbhayek said:


> Oh and even I, a big Rock fan knows that the Piece of Shit known as Cena is going to go over clean with no story or character progression or heel turn over the Rock. I would rather have Punk take the belt back or someone new but alas, Golden Boy has to get his win back. I would hope Rock gets to work a program with Brock Lesnar, HHH or/and Randy Orton in the future.


Nope, As I said proved here, 



SavedByChrist94 said:


> What I tell you guys before? Cena's turning heel, and I'm not some troll who claims to "know backstage stuff", I just looked at the proof and examined carefully with logic.
> 
> Key Points,
> 
> ...




it's happening guys, no way cenas winning cleanly twice, either cena loses cleanly at mania and wins at extreme rules or cena wins uncleanly via heel turn(proven by evidence) twice.


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

Sparta101 said:


> Hahaha. And what about the Rock? Cena gets more out of this win then the Rock does. What is the fucking reason for Rock beating Cena twice in a row, besides trying to make a few douchebag IWC fans happy for a moment? Do you fucking get that Rock has gotten the best of Cena almost every fucking time they have been in the ring together. He cost Cena the title at Wrestlemania 27. He hit his finisher on Cena after their tag match at Survivor Series. Then he also beat him clean at Wrestlemania 28. When the fuck is Cena's time going to come? Or is this all just Rock getting the upper hand every single time, and as soon as he doesnt OMG HE BURRIED.


I never said Rock should beat Cena. Try reading what I wrote before writing a half assed reply. 

I had no issie with Rock coming back and putting over guys like Orton, Batista and guys that needed the rub. I even said fuck it, Cena could beat the Rock but let it be the cementing of his heel turn ( a lot of fans feel the same)

And no I don't use the term buried like so many on here.


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

Jeff Hardy Hater said:


> wwe.com says Johnson. wwe.com is their top source so I think I'll trust it bro. I'm not even a Punk mark but he is Dwayne Johnson. It's just as disrespectful and smarky to call wrestlers by their old nicknames dude. Do you call Dolph Ziggler "Nicky"?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He is the Rock. The Rock. They use his full name but keep the Rock. Announcers refer to him as the Rock, fans as THE ROCK, McMahon as the Rock, what don't you get? Are you really that dumb or do you hate the Rock so much that you just want to be douchy and call him by his first name?


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

It's not an "old nickname" It's his fucking ring name. No one has ever called him Dwayne the Rock Johnson during a match, ever!


----------



## Jeff Hardy Hater (Nov 22, 2012)

nmadankumar said:


> When was the rock referred to dwayne johnson or announced as such when he makes his way to the ring? Wwe is disrespecting him by that logic, right?


I don't watch Raw too much so I'm just going off of what WWE's official, ultra viewed website says. 

Justin Roberts must have gotten it wrong, though it wouldn't be the first time.



rbhayek said:


> He is the Rock. The Rock. They use his full name but keep the Rock. Announcers refer to him as the Rock, fans as THE ROCK, McMahon as the Rock, what don't you get? Are you really that dumb or do you hate the Rock so much that you just want to be douchy and call him by his first name?


How is it douchey to call him by his first name? It's what wwe.com says! Are wwe.com's producers douches?


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

Jeff Hardy Hater said:


> I don't watch Raw too much so I'm just going off of what WWE's official, ultra viewed website says.
> 
> Justin Roberts must have gotten it wrong, though it wouldn't be the first time.


Watch his intros and his matches, every time he is announced as THE ROCK. The website does a lot of different shit and mostly to tie in to his movies because he is Dwayne Johnson in the movies but in the ring and in WWE whether giving a promo or wrestling, he is the Rock.


----------



## Jeff Hardy Hater (Nov 22, 2012)

rbhayek said:


> Watch his intros and his matches, every time he is announced as THE ROCK. The website does a lot of different shit and mostly to tie in to his movies because he is Dwayne Johnson in the movies but in the ring and in WWE whether giving a promo or wrestling, he is the Rock.


WWE refers to Johnson as Dwayne Johnson.

Again, I don't know why you're so unhappy about this dude. Your WWE champion is Dwayne "The Rock" Johnson. Not The Rock. WWE does not consider him to be The Rock on their own website. 

That's all that I can really say. I guess you "Rock" marks can't get it through your head. I liked The Rock too, but his new Dwayne Johnson movie star character IMO is boring.


----------



## takerfan88 (Feb 22, 2013)

I have a hunch we’ll see Rock & Cena vs. The Shield in a handicap match. I wouldn’t mind it, especially if The Shield wins.

However, I also wouldn’t mind just putting the final Rock vs. Cena match behind us. If you have to do three matches, then capitalize on the post Wrestlemania momentum and keep the casuals engaged. Either way, I’m happy Rock is working Extreme Rules.


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

Jeff Hardy Hater said:


> WWE refers to Johnson as Dwayne Johnson.
> 
> Again, I don't know why you're so unhappy about this dude. Your WWE champion is Dwayne "The Rock" Johnson. Not The Rock. WWE does not consider him to be The Rock on their own website.
> 
> That's all that I can really say. I guess you "Rock" marks can't get it through your head. I liked The Rock too, but his new Dwayne Johnson movie star character IMO is boring.


You lost all credibility when you said I don't watch Raw so you have no clue what the announcers or live tv refer him to as so shut your mouth. Real Rock fans never stop liking him. You obviously are not one.


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

How many that seems to disagree with Jeff Hardy Hater I´m curious how he did get all that rep.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

Jeff Hardy Hater said:


> WWE refers to Johnson as Dwayne Johnson.
> 
> Again, I don't know why you're so unhappy about this dude. Your WWE champion is Dwayne "The Rock" Johnson. Not The Rock. WWE does not consider him to be The Rock on their own website.
> 
> That's all that I can really say. I guess you "Rock" marks can't get it through your head. I liked The Rock too, but his new Dwayne Johnson movie star character IMO is boring.


Pretty much sums it up.

Like the Rock started a new gimmick upon his return. Please.


----------



## GuruOfMarkness (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm not gonna blow The Rock like everyone else. It doesn't make sense to have the WWE champion make half of the Raws and none of the live events. I understand he's making movies, but the fact is the title should always be on the show. I'm just an old school guy, I'm very happy The Rock will be back even after Wrestlemania though. He's leagues better than most of the roster.


----------



## JoeFlacco05 (Sep 12, 2012)

GuruOfMarkness said:


> I'm not gonna blow The Rock like everyone else. It doesn't make sense to have the WWE champion make half of the Raws and none of the live events. I understand he's making movies, but the fact is the title should always be on the show. I'm just an old school guy, I'm very happy The Rock will be back even after Wrestlemania though. He's leagues better than most of the roster.


Ohhhhhh the irony here.

How can you claim to be both an old school guy and a guy that thinks the title should always be on the show. An old school show didn't have the title on it. You would barely ever see the champion in the old days.


----------



## MoveMent (Oct 20, 2006)

He gets referred and promoted as heal real name often because the entire point of him debuting the new belt is because it would get much more promo with him since he's clearly the most well known name at the moment. I thought that was obvious...


----------



## GuruOfMarkness (Aug 10, 2011)

JoeFlacco05 said:


> Ohhhhhh the irony here.
> 
> How can you claim to be both an old school guy and a guy that thinks the title should always be on the show. An old school show didn't have the title on it. You would barely ever see the champion in the old days.


Well seeing as I'm only 18 old school to me is like 99 lol. I'm a huge fan of The Rock, but not big enough to think that this reign gets a free pass. What's the point in having a champion if we only see him half of the time? I know this is a business, but what's the point in having an attraction I can't even see? Again, I am great full The Rock is back, but I don't feel like him being the champion makes sense.


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

MoveMent said:


> He gets referred and promoted as heal real name often because the entire point of him debuting the new belt is because it would get much more promo with him since he's clearly the most well known name at the moment. I thought that was obvious...


At least someone here gets that. Thank you good sir. Rep.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

GuruOfMarkness said:


> Well seeing as I'm only 18 old school to me is like 99 lol. I'm a huge fan of The Rock, but not big enough to think that this reign gets a free pass. What's the point in having a champion if we only see him half of the time? I know this is a business, but what's the point in having an attraction I can't even see? Again, I am great full The Rock is back, but I don't feel like him being the champion makes sense.


The point is to further establish his opponent on the grandest stage possible.


----------



## TheFlyingAsterix (Jul 10, 2012)

Its weird that some people actually believe that Rock is winning at Mania.If he,"agreed," to work post Mania then it means he wont have the title then you idiots.He's not going to hold the Championship and not defend at a PPV.


----------



## RAWImpact (Aug 22, 2012)

Well this makes things much more interesting. I think it's possible that Rock could team up with Cena to take on The Shield, but I think Rock/Cena III is much more likely. Given the animosity between the two of them that has started to build, I can't see Rock losing to Cena and then teaming with him. He would probably rather get a rematch with Cena. Just my two cents on the matter.

Also, I really think everyone should get over WWE going back on the "Once in a Lifetime" and "Never Before, Never Again" (that's if the Rock/Cena team-up happens) slogans. I'm sure it's not the first time the WWE has gone back on something of that nature and I'm sure it won't be the last. Those taglines were meant to sell the PPV events. Plain and simple. It's just business. Grow up and accept it. WWE knew all along that those taglines didn't mean diddly squat. Rock/Cena at WM XXIX was decided before they even had their match at WM XXVIII. I'm sure of it.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

TheFlyingAsterix said:


> Its weird that some people actually believe that Rock is winning at Mania.If he,"agreed," to work post Mania then it means he wont have the title then you idiots.He's not going to hold the Championship and not defend at a PPV.


who know?Who care about you?you think you know the Truth?
The God know the truth not you little idiot.


----------



## Hawksea (Oct 15, 2012)

GillbergReturns said:


> The point is to further establish his opponent on the grandest stage possible.


I think this is the idea. 

Give the rub to Cena as convincing as possible. To the point the WWE Universe will start to think that Cena was better than Rock ever was, even during his prime.


----------



## SavedByChrist94 (Mar 7, 2013)

Rocky541 said:


> This is good news! Too bad he will job at WM. Only way I see rock winning would be if they plan to turn Cena heel. An opportunity they had last year but they fucked it up.


Actually at wrestlemania 28 it was an impossibility, The Rock just came back, the embrace the hate tease was basically a sign from wwe saying it ain't happening(heel turn from cena would be a shock), and it was miami.

Now it is going to happen at wrestlemania 29, if you examine the proof.

Only 2 possibilities with rocky being signed(i guess) for extreme rules, 

1, the rock wins at wrestlemania cleanly and then cena wins at extreme rules

2, cena wins at wrestlemania via heel turn and then cena wins again at extreme rules due to heel turn(stable formation etc)

why are these the only 2 possibilities? 1, if rock loses he has to face cena at extreme rules due to rematch clause, so 1, he ain't losing clean twice, and 2, he's not facing anyone else but cena, 3, the extreme rules match cannot have cm punk in it because if rock loses without getting pinned, then what? it's ridiculous, he's probably leaving after that ppv.

2, rock winning cleanly and then cena winning cleanly at extreme rules is a waste of time, we'll have to get rock/cena at another wrestlemania to even the score. 

fact is this, rock's winning or cena's turning heel, the latter due to the evidence is more likely.

2 facts, cena cannot win cleanly and rock shouldn't win again, you do the math.


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T (Mar 13, 2010)

GillbergReturns said:


> The point is to further establish his opponent on the grandest stage possible.


John Cena?

John Cena is one of the biggest names in the history of pro-wrestling.The only thing that will make his career bigger is a FUKING HEEL TURN,not a win over Rock/Brock/Taker etc


----------



## Shazayum (Jan 4, 2010)

austin316 G.O.A.T said:


> John Cena?
> 
> John Cena is one of the biggest names in the history of pro-wrestling.The only thing that will make his career bigger is a FUKING HEEL TURN,not a win over Rock/Brock/Taker etc


agreed, he lost to the rock and his star was never any dimmer because of it.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

KING. said:


> Whilst I agree that Cena is 99.99% going over at WrestleMania, Triple H lost at WrestleMania 20, 21, 22 and 24.


Rock lost 3 years in a row, plus HHH was a HEEL all 4 of those years anyway.



kiguel182 said:


> One more month of his old jokes and of the Cena Rock feud instead of pushing full-timers. That's the WWE in a nutshell. Then we have 9 months of nothing since they don't have confidence in anyone os the roster.


Hooray. Thank God for the fast forward button, hasn't let me down yet.



jm99 said:


> They could definitely have Rock win at Mania. It depends on what their plans are for WM 30, but if they really want to build this redemption storyline with Cena that leads to him beating the streak next year, then he could lose to Rock at Mania. This would also let Rock drop the title to someone else at ER (I mean he could drop it to Cena, but it defeats the point of a redemption storyline building to WM 30). Granted, I doubt WWE think that far ahead so it probably will be Cena winning at Mania and ER.


No way is their top star losing AGAIN.



Redead said:


> Wonder if Dwayne is willing to wrestle hardcore


Yeah right, he might scar his rock star looks. He's a pussy now.



ROGERTHAT21 said:


> *A nice feud with a heel Orton, like what should've happened in 2004, would be nice.*


Orton is a midcarder now, well below Rocks level.



Amuroray said:


> Thats great news.
> 
> The WM main event is more unpredictable but cena is still the heavy favourite.
> 
> ...


No it isn't, Rock marks are just gasping at straws hoping their favorite wrestler will win, even they know Rock is gonna lose, hard thing to accept I guess.


----------



## goutham (Apr 7, 2012)

good to hear :gun:


----------



## Icon_Vs_Icon (Dec 21, 2012)

Who cares? WWE will force superCena down our throats by having him beat da GOAT as if hes on his level which is laughable. Dwayne will leave to make big movies while superCena will still be hated and only further ruining the company, nothing new.


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T (Mar 13, 2010)

Charlie Bronson said:


> Orton is a midcarder now, well below Rocks level.


So what?

If Rock wants to fight with a guy at his level,he should fight with only Cena/HHH/Taker(who are the closest to his level)

Rock should fight with Daniel Bryan,Damien Sandow,Ryback-I am getting bored of these legends vs legends


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

austin316 G.O.A.T said:


> So what?
> 
> If Rock wants to fight with a guy at his level,he should fight with only Cena/HHH/Taker.
> 
> Rock should fight with Daniel Bryan,Damien Sandow,Ryback-I am getting bored of these legends vs legends


The Rock is not here to fight guys like Bryan/Sandow/Ziggler/Barrett/Ryback etc etc. He is here to elevate Cena to elite stateus and the # 1 face of the company. He said that himself.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

austin316 G.O.A.T said:


> So what?
> 
> If Rock wants to fight with a guy at his level,he should fight with only Cena/HHH/Taker.
> 
> Rock should fight with Daniel Bryan,Damien Sandow,Ryback-I am getting bored of these legends vs legends


I'd rather Rock just leave. And I doubt he would face Taker, because that would mean he would lose at Mania yet again. Rock isn't gonna "lower himself" to having matches with guys like Bryan or Sandow.


----------



## ultimogaijin (Jun 28, 2011)

That's so sweet of him, thanks Dwayne!


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

austin316 G.O.A.T said:


> John Cena?
> 
> John Cena is one of the biggest names in the history of pro-wrestling.The only thing that will make his career bigger is a FUKING HEEL TURN,not a win over Rock/Brock/Taker etc


No, a series will elevate his legacy as well. See Rock Hogan. He's not going to get a bump from it, but wins are wins. Moments are moments. These moments will define Cena's face legacy.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

Wouldn't this be a fun place if Rock loses to Cena then the next night an I quit match is set for ER?


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Everyone should be grateful that Dwayne even came back in 2011 as he didn't have to. So him doing all these dates along with doing his movies and promoting them is incredible


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T (Mar 13, 2010)

JY57 said:


> The Rock is not here to fight guys like Bryan/Sandow/Ziggler/Barrett/Ryback etc etc. He is here to elevate Cena to elite stateus and the # 1 face of the company. He said that himself.


Cena is already huge


----------



## SOSheamus (Nov 15, 2009)

Since WWE are already expecting the place to erupt in boos when Cena wins the title at Mania, i say an Angry Brock Lesnar having just lost to HHH F-5's Rock in the ring after a ref bump for Cena to win the belt. Then Extreme Rules Rock vs Brock 1 street fight before the rematch at SS.


----------



## Deep Throat (Mar 7, 2013)

JY57 said:


> The Rock is not here to fight guys like Bryan/Sandow/Ziggler/Barrett/Ryback etc etc. He is here *to elevate Cena to elite stateus and the # 1 face of the company.* He said that himself.


Have you been in a coma since 2005?


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

austin316 G.O.A.T said:


> Cena is already huge


Last time I checked they did Rock Hogan not Jericho Hogan. Both parties being huge is the point.


----------



## Shaun_27 (Apr 12, 2011)

If Rock dosnt face at least one AE star then it will a be travesty


----------



## The Main Headliner (Mar 5, 2009)

RockFan01 said:


> You know just to piss off the haters even more Rock should hold the belt all the way till Summerslam and barely appear on Raw. Rock can come and go as he pleases he has paid his dues and is by far the biggest star in WWE history. He doesn't need to please the IWC because they turn on all their darlings anyway. So like I said before I hope this means Rock will retain at Mania.


Same. It would be hilarious. U can't win with em. It's not gonna happen, but it would still be funny. What would even be better is if he turn heel, cause everyone here would be on his jock and it'd be hilarious to watch bandwagoners.


----------



## Guy LeDouche (Nov 24, 2012)

SOSheamus said:


> Since WWE are already expecting the place to erupt in boos when Cena wins the title at Mania, i say an Angry Brock Lesnar having just lost to HHH F-5's Rock in the ring after a ref bump for Cena to win the belt. Then Extreme Rules Rock vs Brock 1 street fight before the rematch at SS.


I doubt that they are gonna throw a big money match in Brock vs Rock II on a B level PPV.


----------



## jammo2000 (Apr 1, 2011)

also agree with you chaps above. i still think rocks going over. and iv also listed the guys who keep saying we are stuped for saying so as these exact guys on here stated cena was going over last year. shows how much they no. which is sod all


----------



## LBGetBack (Feb 6, 2007)

Yes! Real wrestling fans who actually care about the product rejoice! We will all just sit back and enjoy it. It's 2013 and one of the best and biggest stars of all time is having a semi-regular run.....not because he needs it either. And he's not fat and old and shitty! Awesome. As a fan, I'm just enjoying it, never expected it to be honest.

Meanwhile, fat, angry, virgin nerds who spend hours a day fantasy booking on websites and video games will trip over themselves to throw message board snark. LOL! Cry!


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

It's funny how much anger the Rock generates. He's been saving the grace of pro wrestling in America and people still hate on him. For what? PG era stars? HAHAHA. It's a goddamn shame when you think about it but this generation does love Justin Beiber, Drake, Kim Kardashian, Taylor Swift, and Miley Cyrus. Sounds about right. I'm gonna enjoy the Rock making people mad..he gave you a new title? People bitched. He kicked John Cena out of the title picture for over a year? People bitched. He's made CM Punk into a semi draw for the time being? People bitch. It never ends. But as the ratings show..as the buyrates show? All of that bitching doesn't change a DAMN THING when it comes to a man who personifys greatness in the industry.


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*An Orton heel turn would easily get Orton back to his former level. He still won't be as big as The Rock, but he'll be big enough for a compelling feud. Before, I didn't want it. After I thought about it for a while, it sounds great. A Brock vs. Sheamus match would be great too.*


----------



## Bo Wyatt (Dec 19, 2011)

You guys dont have to write that guys needs to turn heel. We all know you want everybody to turn heel.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

AthenaMark said:


> It's funny how much anger the Rock generates. *He's been saving the grace of pro wrestling in America and people still hate on him.* For what? PG era stars? HAHAHA. It's a goddamn shame when you think about it but this generation does love Justin Beiber, Drake, Kim Kardashian, Taylor Swift, and Miley Cyrus. Sounds about right. I'm gonna enjoy the Rock making people mad..he gave you a new title? People bitched. He kicked John Cena out of the title picture for over a year? People bitched. He's made CM Punk into a semi draw for the time being? People bitch. It never ends. But as the ratings show..as the buyrates show? All of that bitching doesn't change a DAMN THING when it comes to a man who personifys greatness in the industry.




Saving grace? With what, bland promos and mediocre matches?


----------



## martinooo (Apr 2, 2012)

FredForeskinn said:


> You guys dont have to write that guys needs to turn heel. We all know you want everybody to turn heel.


If the IWC got their way, everyone would be heel, and Daniel Bryan would be on tv for 3 hours straight


----------



## John Locke (Jan 28, 2008)

Rock goes over Cena at Mania, Punk breaks the streak. Next night on RAW, Punk says beating the streak makes him the #1 contender for the title. At Extreme Rules, Punk takes the title off The Rock.

I know it won't happen, but I'd love it if it did.


----------



## eireace (Aug 20, 2009)

John Locke said:


> Rock goes over Cena at Mania, Punk breaks the streak. Next night on RAW, Punk says beating the streak makes him the #1 contender for the title. At Extreme Rules, Punk takes the title off The Rock.
> 
> I know it won't happen, but I'd love it if it did.


Epic idea, definitely won't happen, but if it did ... :mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## eireace (Aug 20, 2009)

ROGERTHAT21 said:


> *An Orton heel turn would easily get Orton back to his former level. He still won't be as big as The Rock, but he'll be big enough for a compelling feud. Before, I didn't want it. After I thought about it for a while, it sounds great. A Brock vs. Sheamus match would be great too.*


Brock v Sheamus has to happen


----------



## prodandimitrow (Dec 21, 2012)

I have the feeling it will be just a WM rematch


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

Charlie Bronson said:


> Saving grace? With what, bland promos and mediocre matches?


Did you really just say that? Sorry, bland and the Rock just don't go together.


----------



## Monterossa (Jul 25, 2012)

I want him to leave now and don't comeback anytime soon.

he just... sucks. he wrestled 4 matches since 2011 and they all sucked, except the tag match at Survivor Series. he's a champion but doesn't wrestle on free tv. so lame.

and 70-80% of his promos sucked.


----------



## WhereIsKevinKelly (Apr 11, 2011)

Billion Dollar Man said:


> Did you really just say that? Sorry, bland and the Rock just don't go together.


It's not his fault that he was watching cartoons in grade school when wrestling was relevant in America, primarily thanks to the Rock.


----------



## Sam Knight (Oct 22, 2012)

I will watch the Rock in my leisure.Rock is my favourite wrestler of all time but now I have so much work that I hardly get time to watch pro wrestling.


----------



## ShowoffBaby! (Mar 9, 2013)

Maybe This Puts The WM 29 Main Event Into New Light


----------



## CHIcagoMade (Feb 28, 2009)

austin316 G.O.A.T said:


> John Cena?
> 
> John Cena is one of the biggest names in the history of pro-wrestling.The only thing that will make his career bigger is a FUKING HEEL TURN,not a win over Rock/Brock/Taker etc


Try telling Vince that, that's the main reason Rock got this title run in the first place.

So everybody being mad at Rock for having the title is downright retarded.

This whole thing has been about WWE finding the best way to get the title back on Cena & what better way to do that then having him beat Rock for the title at Mania.

:vince


----------



## Deep Throat (Mar 7, 2013)

Sam Knight said:


> I will watch the Rock in my leisure.Rock is my favourite wrestler of all time but now I have so much work that I hardly get time to watch pro wrestling.


Cool story bro.


----------



## Cmpunk91 (Jan 28, 2013)

Cena will turn heel at wrestlemania. I can feel it! Quote me on that! He will end up using chair shots and win at all costs.


----------



## Creme De La Creme (Aug 20, 2011)

Cmpunk91 said:


> Cena will turn heel at wrestlemania. I can feel it! Quote me on that! He will end up using chair shots and win at all costs.


Just like Stone Cold, huh?


----------



## The Main Headliner (Mar 5, 2009)

Charlie Bronson said:


> Saving grace? With what, bland promos and mediocre matches?


This thread isn't about CM Punk. Get that **** outta here.


(trolololo)


----------



## The Main Headliner (Mar 5, 2009)

Jeff Hardy Hater said:


> How would calling Dwayne Johnson by his wwe.com listed name make me a hipster?
> 
> I don't care much for the indies, but the fact is that his name is Dwayne Johnson. I'll call him Johnson for short. The match itself is Cena/Johnson II, not Cena/Rock II. It's what WWE told you.
> 
> ...


Dwayne THE ROCK johnson. Stop it.

The mainstream world and the wrestling world refer to him as THE ROCK. Even on hollywood shows like Extra when covering Fast Six the host said "lets see what THE ROCK is cookin". Hence why THE ROCK is still in his name. That CM Punk (or excuse me PHIL) "gee i'm uber cool by calling a wrestler by his real name" crap got old VERY quick.


----------



## The Main Headliner (Mar 5, 2009)

xdoomsayerx said:


> This.
> 
> The rock was the biggest part of wrestlemania 27 and didn't even wrestle, went over cena in the main event at wrestlemania 28, ended punks near 500 day title reign in the main event at RR, Defeated punk again the chamber.
> 
> It's time for rock to start putting guys over.


1 milli

1.3 milli

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<< (that's all Vince sees) lolol love or hate the rock, don't even bother criticize him for not putting people over. He did that more than Cena, Hogan, and ESPECIALLY Stone Cold Steve Austin, when he was the face/most popular man in and out of wrestling.


----------



## Deep Throat (Mar 7, 2013)

Creme De La Creme said:


> Just like Stone Cold, huh?


Even in the unlikely chance of this happening, it would nowhere near as badass as it did at X-Seven considering chair shots to the head are banned.


----------



## Hennessey (Jan 1, 2012)

Billion Dollar Man said:


> Did you really just say that? Sorry, bland and the Rock just don't go together.



Yea, those matches with Punk sure haven't been bland as hell.


----------



## Deep Throat (Mar 7, 2013)

Sparta101 said:


> Yea, those matches with Punk sure haven't been bland as hell.


So you instantly assume Rock is the cause of that and not Punk?

Punk and Rock had no chemistry. Rock has had better matches with others. Punk has had better matches with others.

They just didnt mesh together well.


----------



## Hennessey (Jan 1, 2012)

Deep Throat said:


> *So you instantly assume Rock is the cause of that and not Punk?*
> 
> Punk and Rock had no chemistry. Rock has had better matches with others. Punk has had better matches with others.
> 
> They just didnt mesh together well.


Come the fuck on. Punk has put on awesome match after awesome match, and as soon as he gets in the ring with the Rock a DUD happens. He even had an amazing match with Mark Henry of all people. Rock on the other hand has had an average match with Cena, a below average match against Miz/Truth and 2 horrible matches with CM Punk.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

Green Light said:


> Cena wins at Mania, leaves the ring, Shield comes out and beats up Rock, Cena runs back and makes the save, they hug in the ring a lil bit and then they do Rock/Cena vs. The Shield at Extreme Rules :cheer


Exactly what I was thinking, expect that I think The Shield attacking will happen on Raw the next night. We have to end Mania with Cena celebrating by himself. :cena3

Also, we have to put The Shield over at Mania so that those young upstarts Rock & Cena give them their first loss. :vince5


----------



## reyfan (May 23, 2011)

I haven't read the 25 previous pages, but this might mean Rocks going over Cena, then at ER they are having a 3 way, Cena Rock & Punk


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

CM Punk will be added and it will be a Triple Threat at Extreme Rules


----------



## NearFall (Nov 27, 2011)

Great news. His immediate departure last year just seemed off really.


----------



## Creme De La Creme (Aug 20, 2011)

Deep Throat said:


> Even in the unlikely chance of this happening, it would nowhere near as badass as it did at X-Seven considering chair shots to the head are banned.


agreed... that was one of my favorite WWE moments growing up. I dont think its happening either, but I wouldn't mind seeing it at all


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

Austin only really delivered I think 1 or two char shots to the head, you could replace those spots with using the belt or ring bell and use the same chair shots to the body but it would be silly to rip off the entire finish.


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

just a fucking great news,So now,No one know who is gonna win at Wrestlemania 29


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

+ 1 on hoping that the main event will be the one many people wanted for Wrestlemania 29: Cena Vs. Rock Vs. Punk



> Everyone should be grateful that Dwayne even came back in 2011 as he didn't have to. So him doing all these dates along with doing his movies and promoting them is incredible


Agreed. The Rock is the biggest homegrown WWE Superstar in history. Despite hardly having a track record of refusing to do jobs, the hate for Dwayne Johnson on wrestling boards such as this ever since he came back is just baffling. 

- Vic


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Punk had great matches with pretty much anyone last year, worst match he probably had was with Rock. But sure, it ain't Rocks fault. SMDH.


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

Charlie Bronson said:


> Punk had great matches with pretty much anyone last year, worst match he probably had was with Rock. But sure, it ain't Rocks fault. SMDH.


 Ryback (hell in a cell) says hi.


----------



## Billion Dollar Man (Feb 8, 2013)

Charlie Bronson said:


> Punk had great matches with pretty much anyone last year, worst match he probably had was with Rock. But sure, it ain't Rocks fault. SMDH.


Punk-Miz, Punk-Clay, Punk-Cena-Ryback, Punk-Ryback, Punk-Bryan was a fucking borefest(this coming from a Bryan fan), etc. Just a few of the ole' crome dome.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

The Rock Vs. CM Punk from Royal Rumble was actually a good match. People just want to shit on it because CM Punk didn't win.

The rematch at Elimination Chamber was not good because The Rock's cardio gave out and it showed.

- Vic


----------



## WWETopTen (Jul 7, 2008)

LBGetBack said:


> Yes! Real wrestling fans who actually care about the product rejoice! We will all just sit back and enjoy it. It's 2013 and one of the best and biggest stars of all time is having a semi-regular run.....not because he needs it either. And he's not fat and old and shitty! Awesome. As a fan, I'm just enjoying it, never expected it to be honest.
> 
> Meanwhile, fat, angry, virgin nerds who spend hours a day fantasy booking on websites and video games will trip over themselves to throw message board snark. LOL! Cry!


^THIS! Definitely this.

Amen!

*repped*


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Forgot about Ryback. But even Punk vs. Clay was better IMO. So Rock was ONE of the worst.



Vic Capri said:


> The Rock Vs. CM Punk from Royal Rumble was actually a good match. People just want to shit on it because CM Punk didn't win.


Or you know, they thought it actually sucked.


----------



## zxLegionxz (Nov 23, 2011)

The GOAT at it again,great news and now i can actually see Rock going over at mania and then losing the belt in ER,its always great to see see Rock on tv making this horrible product bearable


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

Charlie Bronson said:


> Forgot about Ryback. But even Punk vs. Clay was better IMO. So Rock was ONE of the worst.
> 
> 
> 
> Or you know, they thought it actually sucked.


 I actually thought you stopped being a troll but looks like you have returned to your normal routine. Are you seriously suggesting Punk vs Clay was better than both Rock matches? Oh, I guess the biggest difference is that Clay looked like a super-fit athlete who had great stamina while Rock gassed out in 30 seconds!!

Or something like that.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Charlie Bronson said:


> Forgot about Ryback. But even Punk vs. Clay was better IMO. So Rock was ONE of the worst.


Weren't you giving The ROCK vs Punk from Royal Rumble 4 stars the night after it happened? It might have been under K.W.H. but I could swear that I remember you praising that match when it first happened.

EDIT: A quick look through your posts in the ROCK/Punk discussion thread gave me this:



Charlie Bronson said:


> I give Rock/Punk four stars, to hell with the haters. Great selling by both men, plus the Dusty finish was unexpected which is why I loved it so much.
> 
> Plus Rock saying "You don't take his title, I take his title!" was the best line of the night.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Oliver-94 said:


> I actually thought you stopped being a troll but looks like you have returned to your normal routine. Are you seriously suggesting Punk vs Clay was better than both Rock matches? Oh, I guess the biggest difference is that Clay looked like a super-fit athlete who had great stamina while Rock gassed out in 30 seconds!!
> 
> Or something like that.


Not liking your favorite wrestler doesn't make me a troll. If I was making lame delusional mark posts about Rock, you would be repping me. Don't be a hypocrite.


----------



## Smitson (Feb 25, 2013)

Charlie Bronson said:


> Punk had great matches with pretty much anyone last year, worst match he probably had was with Rock. But sure, it ain't Rocks fault. SMDH.


The only really good matches Punk had this past year would be, Mania against Jericho, against Bryan at OTL and MITB and Cena/Ryback at Survivor Series, atlhough NOC against Cena wasn't bad either the ending completely ruined it for me.

Although it was good to see Ryback get his push to the main event(and also help debut/put the Shield over) I think we missed out on a classic in Cena/Punk at Hell in a Cell.


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

Charlie Bronson said:


> Not liking your favorite wrestler doesn't make me a troll. If I was making lame delusional mark posts about Rock, you would be repping me. Don't be a hypocrite.


 Nope. I don't think I have ever repped Sam Knight or icon vs icon. I'm sure I have spoke against those types of marks so stop making shit up. I don't rep delusional posters. Everyone knows you're a try-hard. Choke2Death has just showed that you contradicted yourself. 

Kudos to C2D. (Y)


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Oliver-94 said:


> Nope. I don't think I have ever repped Sam Knight or icon vs icon. I'm sure I have spoke against those types of marks so stop making shit up. I don't rep delusional posters. Everyone knows you're a try-hard. Choke2Death has just showed that you contradicted yourself.
> 
> Kudos to C2D. (Y)





Choke2Death said:


> Weren't you giving The ROCK vs Punk from Royal Rumble 4 stars the night after it happened? It might have been under K.W.H. but I could swear that I remember you praising that match when it first happened.
> 
> EDIT: A quick look through your posts in the ROCK/Punk discussion thread gave me this:


I also made a post a few pages later taking it back, but of course you didn't repost that. Nice try though. The 4 star comment was just the rush of seeing a great show, nothing more. 



Smitson said:


> The only really good matches Punk had this past year would be, Mania against Jericho, against Bryan at OTL and MITB and Cena/Ryback at Survivor Series, atlhough NOC against Cena wasn't bad either the ending completely ruined it for me.
> 
> Although it was good to see Ryback get his push to the main event(and also help debut/put the Shield over) I think we missed out on a classic in Cena/Punk at Hell in a Cell.


Ziggler, Bryan, Clay, Jericho, Cena, Big Show and Kane all had good matches with Punk, ranging from good to classic. Yeah, even Clay. Punk can get a good match even out of Khali if he wanted.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Charlie Bronson said:


> I also made a post a few pages later taking it back, but of course you didn't repost that. Nice try though. The 4 star comment was just the rush of seeing a great show, nothing more.


Probably realized that you forgot to gimmick post like you always do when it comes to THE ROCK. :rock4

And I don't recall you ever "taking it back". That's why I made that post.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

If I am a gimmick poster for the Rock, you're the same for Punk. You actually go out of your way to ignore his strengths and good matches, you kinda make it obvious as hell.


----------



## Oliver-94 (Jan 10, 2012)

Charlie Bronson said:


> If I am a gimmick poster for the Rock, you're the same for Punk. You actually go out of your way to ignore his strengths and good matches, you kinda make it obvious as hell.


 That's not true. I've seen Choke2Death give Punk credit for his performances against Cena/ROCK/Y2J and his 2011 run. He just doesn't buy into the hype that most Punk fans give to their hero.


----------



## O Fenômeno (Mar 15, 2009)

Sir William said:


> Well that is jolly good of him,what commitment to the profession.


Yup...like Chris Jericho...


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Charlie Bronson said:


> If I am a gimmick poster for the Rock, you're the same for Punk. You actually go out of your way to ignore his strengths and good matches, you kinda make it obvious as hell.


Really? Let's see...

CM Punk vs Rey Mysterio - Wrestlemania XXVI
CM Punk vs Randy Orton - Wrestlemania XXVII
CM Punk vs John Cena - Money in the Bank 2011
CM Punk vs Chris Jericho - Wrestlemania XXVIII
CM Punk vs Daniel Bryan - Over the Limit 2012
CM Punk vs John Cena - Night of Champions 2012
CM Punk vs Ryback - Raw 7/1/2013 (TLC)
CM Punk vs The ROCK - Royal Rumble 2013
CM Punk vs John Cena - Raw 25/2/2013

All good matches that I rate above ★★★ at the very least. Plus I didn't even mention some of his TV stuff I've enjoyed and other matches such as the ones against Jeff Hardy that I've yet to see and will likely enjoy.

*awaits completely random response that has nothing to do with this post*


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

I don't recall you ever saying a single good thing about him, not that I care. What I do recall is you hating on Punk a thousand times since I joined here. Fact is, I don't hate on Rock no more than you hate on Punk, so you calling me a gimmick poster is full of shit.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

Choke2Death said:


> Weren't you giving The ROCK vs Punk from Royal Rumble 4 stars the night after it happened? It might have been under K.W.H. but I could swear that I remember you praising that match when it first happened.
> 
> EDIT: A quick look through your posts in the ROCK/Punk discussion thread gave me this:


Quality


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

Charlie Bronson said:


> I don't recall you ever saying a single good thing about him, not that I care. What I do recall is you hating on Punk a thousand times since I joined here. Fact is, I don't hate on Rock no more than you hate on Punk, so you calling me a gimmick poster is full of shit.


Well, that's just what I did in the post above yours so you didn't say anything of relevance here. And I've also done that on numerous other occasions, including a post you red-repped not long ago, which means you are lying your ass off.

But this has nothing to do with the topic at hand, so I wont bother replying back again.


----------



## PEDsAreAwesome (Feb 8, 2013)

Roidy maybe a draw, but i won't be buying his shit.


----------



## attitudEra (Sep 30, 2011)

So every PPV main event after mania is gonna be Cena/Rock for the wwe title since its only gonna exchange between those two for the rest of the year.


----------



## Hennessey (Jan 1, 2012)

Hopefully the Rock jobs to Ryback clean after Wrestlemania.


----------



## Sam Knight (Oct 22, 2012)

Heck!!!!Charlie Bronson(A.K.A. KWH) is a horrible troll.He changes his name faster than his opinion.First he says Punk/Rock was great and gave it a 4 star rating and now all of a sudden,it was terrible and bore?


----------



## Hennessey (Jan 1, 2012)

Sam Knight said:


> Heck!!!!Charlie Bronson(A.K.A. KWH) is a horrible troll.He changes his name faster than his opinion.First he says Punk/Rock was great and gave it a 4 star rating and now all of a sudden,it was terrible and bore?


You know he could have gotten very involved in the match when he first saw it but after he calmed down he realized it was not that great. Same thing happened to me with Flair/HBK from WM 24. At first I thought it was a 5 star match but then after I calmed down I realized it was not.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

Sparta101 said:


> You know he could have gotten very involved in the match when he first saw it but after he calmed down he realized it was not that great. Same thing happened to me with Flair/HBK from WM 24. At first I thought it was a 5 star match but then after I calmed down I realized it was not.


Like I said, I gave it 4 stars mostly due to the rush of a great show. Couple days later, I gave it a lower rating after seeing a couple more times.

BTW Sam Knight, I've only changed my name ONCE, and I can't be the worse troll on here because you and Icon are still here. :lol


----------



## CMPUNK2014 (Jan 22, 2013)

No!!! Go away Rock we don't need you


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

CMPUNK2014 said:


> No!!! Go away Rock we don't need you


*1. We? :lmao
2. Yes, the WWE does need him at the moment.*


----------



## Hennessey (Jan 1, 2012)

ROGERTHAT21 said:


> *1. We? :lmao
> 2. Yes, the WWE does need him at the moment.*


What exactly does the WWE need him for? Its not like he is putting over wrestlers and making new stars.


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

Sparta101 said:


> What exactly does the WWE need him for? Its not like he is putting over wrestlers and making new stars.


*Take The Rock out of WM27 and WM28 and you will see how much they need him. According to your logic, who is really needed now? *


----------



## SUPAH STRONG STYLE (Feb 5, 2013)

ROGERTHAT21 said:


> *1. We? :lmao
> 2. Yes, the WWE does need him at the moment.*


Not really need.

Just a desire for more ratings and money. I wouldn't say there were exactly hurt for either. 

He hasn't really done anything except draw ratings. Once he leaves, that's all over since he didn't really put anyone over to take over that spot.


----------



## Hennessey (Jan 1, 2012)

ROGERTHAT21 said:


> *Take The Rock out of WM27 and WM28 and you will see how much they need him. According to your logic, who is really needed now? *


I still think they should have used Rock and Lesnar to put over new talent and give us some more main eventers. I mean we are fucked after Rock/Lesnar/Trips leave. How about if Cena gets injured again? You cant build up guys when they are constantly figthing what would be considered a midcarder.


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

J2D said:


> Not really need.
> 
> Just a desire for more ratings and money. I wouldn't say there were exactly hurt for either.
> 
> He hasn't really done anything except draw ratings. Once he leaves, that's all over since he didn't really put anyone over to take over that spot.


*True. He's still useful, and if Cena doesn't turn heel, it would be a huge blow for The Rock's return.*



Sparta101 said:


> I still think they should have used Rock and Lesnar to put over new talent and give us some more main eventers. I mean we are fucked after Rock/Lesnar/Trips leave. How about if Cena gets injured again? You cant build up guys when they are constantly figthing what would be considered a midcarder.


*The WWE had 7 years to build new stars before Rock and Brock came back. If they didn't do it then, they're certainly not doing it now. The best anyone can do is just enjoy the part-timers while they're here. Because once they're gone, everything is going to shit.*


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

ROGERTHAT21 said:


> *Take The Rock out of WM27 and WM28 and you will see how much they need him. According to your logic, who is really needed now? *


You still get a good buyrate without him. BTW, 27 is one of the worst WM cards of all time and last years wasn't much better, so I fail to see how Rock upped the quality at all. Just means Vince is gonna be even lazier by selling the show on guys like Rock and ignoring the rest like he did the last two years, the whole event sold on 2 or 3 matches and the rest is built like filler. Need Rock? Not likely.


----------



## Perfect.Insanity (Nov 4, 2012)

Well.. it's cool TheRock will hang around and all but..

This is actually bad news, considering how they are using their younger talent and handling the whole product with the part timers around. 

They will continue being lazy, because X&Y part timer draws money for them. I feel pretty bad for the guys with talent on the roster who are practically being the victim of this retarded circle jerk in the WWE.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

ROGERTHAT21 said:


> *The WWE had 7 years to build new stars before Rock and Brock came back. If they didn't do it then, they're certainly not doing it now. The best anyone can do is just enjoy the part-timers while they're here. Because once they're gone, everything is going to shit.*


This is a major fact that people keep overlooking. 

WWE had 7 years without those guys. Stop putting blame on Rock or Lesnar for not "making new stars." Rock of all people did his part before it was all said and done in 2004. Its not his fault he comes back to a product lacking in starpower. Even if they entered a feud with a young gun these days and they went over, its still in the booking of said star afterwards and thats were the problem lies. Creative/Booking. Ziggler is a great example of this. He beat Jericho (doesn't really do all that much) last year and set him away but right after was booked like shit. Making everything pointless. Imagine WWE had Ziggler beat Rock and afterwards continued with the shitty booking of the guy. They dont know how to do shit 80% of the time. Its sad.

Rock praising guys, doing promos, and working matches still helsp the other stars in some fashion.

Losing a match to another guy is not the only way of making someone look good, giving them praise or putting them over.

Rock isnt just for ratings/buys. Hes a major help in that area though and since WWE is a business first and foremost, he helps them immensely. If the booking and creative were doing shit right at the same time, then everyone's theories of "it doesn't matter because once he leaves, it goes down again" wouldnt be in effect.

I like the mentality that Miz, Dolph Ziggler, or Sheamus have stated in the past. Rock helps bring the eyes to the product, and in turn it exposes them to shine. Its just too bad that the booking team will not take that into consideration towards booking a better product all aroud.

I've seen a ton of people come back to the WWE product when Rock came back in 2011, and got hooked and stayed after seeing some of the new guys. There were some folks on here like that too. Ive also seen people turn away despite coming back with Rocks return because of the lacking product and Rock isn't to blame.


----------



## Hennessey (Jan 1, 2012)

ROGERTHAT21 said:


> *True. He's still useful, and if Cena doesn't turn heel, it would be a huge blow for The Rock's return.*
> 
> 
> *The WWE had 7 years to build new stars before Rock and Brock came back. If they didn't do it then, they're certainly not doing it now. The best anyone can do is just enjoy the part-timers while they're here. Because once they're gone, everything is going to shit.*


WWE has build up a lot of stars after the Rock and Lesnar left. Cena,Batista,Orton,Edge,JBL,Lashley and many more. The problem is that a lot of the stars that WWE built up are gone now, and the WWE is in a transition period where they are starting from scratch again to build up new stars. And what better way to build up these young guys then by going over Rock/Brock/HHH/Taker and Cena.


----------



## DanM3 (Jan 3, 2012)

After the rock left cena, Batista, orton, edge, hardy etc all broke through. Recently there's only really CM Punk who has broke through with maybe sheamus. The Rocks done nothing in helping new talent, but then as its been said the rock vs people like ziggler, del rio or miz wouldn't be interesting as they have been booked so bad. The rock helped the product, the buy rates or wrestlemania 28 were the highest ever I believe and people were excited to see him now. But he has outstayed his welcome and feuding with cena again is boring. I wouldn't say he has helped the product much as with out him wrestlemania could have had cena vs taker, cm punk vs HHH or Brock which would have been better


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

Charlie Bronson said:


> You still get a good buyrate without him. BTW, 27 is one of the worst WM cards of all time and last years wasn't much better, so I fail to see how Rock upped the quality at all. Just means Vince is gonna be even lazier by selling the show on guys like Rock and ignoring the rest like he did the last two years, the whole event sold on 2 or 3 matches and the rest is built like filler. Need Rock? Not likely.


*I'm pretty sure that WM26 got somewhere around the ballpark of 800,000+ buyrates, a decrease from the 900,000 they got in WM25 (my stats could be wrong). WM27 had a weaker card, less star power, interest at an all time low in the industry compared to WM26. If it wasn't for The Rock, WM27 would've bombed, financially and quality wise. Although no one could save that thing quality wise. *



Sparta101 said:


> WWE has build up a lot of stars after the Rock and Lesnar left. Cena,Batista,Orton,Edge,JBL,Lashley and many more. The problem is that a lot of the stars that WWE built up are gone now, and the WWE is in a transition period where they are starting from scratch again to build up new stars. And what better way to build up these young guys then by going over Rock/Brock/HHH/Taker and Cena.


*That's a good point. The thing is, they've got to build these guys up before they put them in matches with elites like Rock, Taker, HHH, etc. You don't just put anyone who has a little bit of name recognition and has been getting a decent push in a match with these guys, have them win, and expect them to become a star. WWE's been doing that far too much lately, and unless the wrestler's name is Brock Lesnar, that kind of push doesn't work. It flopped when they did it with Sheamus(although he recovered), Jack Swagger, Randy Orton(again, he recovered), Alberto Del Rio, etc. 

They have at least 7-10 months before the part-timers show up for RTWM, they should be using that time to build the young guys up so they have at least enough credibility to have a compelling feud with some of the part-timers. I don't want these guys going over the part-timers unless WWE builds them up to the point where I could possibly believe these guys have a chance against the part-timers. Otherwise, it'll be all for naught. *


----------



## Coffey (Dec 18, 2011)

Will The Rock miss four weeks worth of TV/build leading into the post-Wrestlemania Pay-Per-View as well? :lol


----------



## DanM3 (Jan 3, 2012)

Coffey said:


> Will The Rock miss four weeks worth of TV/build leading into the post-Wrestlemania Pay-Per-View as well? :lol


Of course - but we will all be used to only see the wwe and people's champion once a month


----------



## SUNDAY (Mar 4, 2013)

admiremyclone said:


> :shocked: This is EXCELLENT news!!!!
> 
> Rock is GOAT :rock4 :rock


Wouldn't say rocky is GOAT. And before you ask, No, i wouldnt say Punk is GOAT either. But i agree its great news, simply because its not definite that rocky is dropping the championship at Wrestlemania. There is a tiny chance he'll keep it and drop it at extreme rules.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

can you fuckfaces stop saying buyrates when you mean buys
Smarten up if you are trying to act like a smark please


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

WWE is handling Rock correctly. It was the rest of the roster they screwed up on. Punk should not have been champ for 400 days. Sheamus should not have put Big Show over.

Cena has been kept away from the title for a year and a half and only one person has benefitted from it. That one person then has to sacrifice himself so Rock Cena can be built again.

You go back to the AE and you have guys constantly working to get each other over. It wasn't oh Austin's away so Rock buries everyone so he can cement himself as the #2 guy and possibly challenge Austin.

If you're going to blame Rock Cena you should also look at Punk too. The guy was in the title scene for 400 plus days and buried everyone that feuded with him. Not really blaming him but blaming his booking. That 400 day reign is just as responsible for the lack of new stars as Rock Cena.


----------



## Point9Seconds (Aug 20, 2012)

jammo2000 said:


> this debate went on last year 99.9% claimed cena was going over i stood firm and said no chance. i new the rock was going over last year. once again most seem dead certain cena is going over.
> 
> i was bashed for it last year. the fact is no one knows whos winning. only way you will have a very good idea is when the bookmakers take bets as there never far wrong. the odds will pretty much tell you the out come. i dont think the rock is winning this year but i also would not be surprised if the rock wins.
> 
> i just cant see out this mania can be this predictable. we no this the wwe knows this. im calling it now either cena loses or the undertaker loses or even triple h. my money is that cena losses out off those three. there is now way cena,the undertaker,triple h are all winning. one off those guys are losing


Excellent points!! Taker aint losing, Maybe HHH loses but that's not happening. More likely loser of the night is CENA


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

GillbergReturns said:


> WWE is handling Rock correctly. It was the rest of the roster they screwed up on. Punk should not have been champ for 400 days. Sheamus should not have put Big Show over.
> 
> Cena has been kept away from the title for a year and a half and only one person has benefitted from it. That one person then has to sacrifice himself so Rock Cena can be built again.
> 
> ...


Another strong point here. Good way to look at it.


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

kokepepsi said:


> can you fuckfaces stop saying buyrates when you mean buys
> Smarten up if you are trying to act like a smark please


*BUYRATES! BUYRATES! BUYRATES! 

FIGHT ME!*


----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

GillbergReturns said:


> WWE is handling Rock correctly. It was the rest of the roster they screwed up on. Punk should not have been champ for 400 days. Sheamus should not have put Big Show over.
> 
> Cena has been kept away from the title for a year and a half and only one person has benefitted from it. That one person then has to sacrifice himself so Rock Cena can be built again.
> 
> ...


Excellent post.


----------



## SUNDAY (Mar 4, 2013)

GillbergReturns said:


> If you're going to blame Rock Cena you should also look at Punk too. The guy was in the title scene for 400 plus days and buried everyone that feuded with him. Not really blaming him but blaming his booking. That 400 day reign is just as responsible for the lack of new stars as Rock Cena.


As much as it pains me to say it, you're right. Not necessarily the reign but how it was booked. it would have hurt punk to much to lose a few non title matches throughout the reign. 

I feel some of the matches were booked strongly for both involved, Punk/Cena, Punk/Jericho and Punk/Bryan(although i disagree with the direction they took Bryan after his loss, Maybe he went that way because of the loss? but i felt it was a good match and Bryan seemed to be a genuine threat) But at the end of the day he buried the likes of :ziggler3 , he was the beginning of the end of :ryback push. Made :delrio look like nothing. Made :show tap. Cena is booked too strongly, Punk was booked too strongly and now, i dont think hes booked strong enough, not to look like a threat to the undertaker. WWE and creative F*'d Up.


----------



## Sin City Saint (Feb 4, 2006)

Rock316AE said:


> Great to hear that he's officially working ER, adds a lot of anticipation to WM29 because now Rock can go over at WM, send the big crowd home happy, then put Cena over at ER, preferably with a Lesnar interference to set up the WM30 main event. Perfect scenario.


Would be cool but sadly I still see them booking Cena to win at 'Mania :/


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

Coffey said:


> Will The Rock miss four weeks worth of TV/build leading into the post-Wrestlemania Pay-Per-View as well? :lol


Im sure Rock will appear on the dates hes agreed with WWE that will fit into the build up of the PPV. Remember hes not a full time performer he is a movie star now so he cant be on Raw every week


----------



## SavedByChrist94 (Mar 7, 2013)

GillbergReturns said:


> WWE is handling Rock correctly. It was the rest of the roster they screwed up on. Punk should not have been champ for 400 days. Sheamus should not have put Big Show over.
> 
> Cena has been kept away from the title for a year and a half and only one person has benefitted from it. That one person then has to sacrifice himself so Rock Cena can be built again.
> 
> ...


Always knew something was wrong about that 400 day title reign.

CM Punk copied Steve Austin in 2011 with one promo(so lucky it worked too) and never followed it up, evident by the fact that he could never follow up.

then he has a boring feud with Jericho, then he has a boring feud with kane and daniel bryan, followed up by a boring feud with Cena again and then ryback(only Ryback made it cool as I wanted to see him win), 

So that whole year was a waste, no one was elevated, and as a matter of fact everyone whom he faced not only went nowhere but went downhill. Jericho went to WHC then midcard, Kane and Daniel Bryan entered a Tag Team, Cena went on to Ziggler, Ryback went to The Shield. not only was no one put over(not even Cena), but they all went downward along with(as I have heard), the ratings.

Only good thing was with AJ, but that was because AJ.

Rock comes back and fixes everything, now CM Punk finally puts Cena over. then cm punk commits blasphemy which is very harmful(and draws not heel heat but a I don't want to see this guy on my tv heat, at least with me)

then he gets a match with The Undertaker? Come on, you know who deserved that match? Sheamus, Guaranteed he was the most successful of the two last year, Sheamus was entertaining, had great matches, put even a past guy over(The Big Show), could've been the next John Cena, etc Sheamus should've faced Undertaker at Mania, not Punk.

They have to reward Sheamus after his great 2012 somehow, same with AJ too, she should be the crazy girl, making different guys scared.


----------



## alliance (Jul 10, 2010)

The Rock comes back and saves the WWE from extinction and this is the thanks he gets??


----------



## SavedByChrist94 (Mar 7, 2013)

alliance said:


> The Rock comes back and saves the WWE from extinction and this is the thanks he gets??


If Rock didn't come back WWE would be in trouble, Shawn Michaels and Batista left, Triple H went to Undertaker's schedule, cm punk doesn't draw(not to be a hypocrite as I don't draw either lol, but as a top guy, he should draw, otherwise they shouldn't have put him on that level.

Only 3 guys, John Cena, Sheamus, and Randy Orton.

If they continued Ryback and Sheamus Face push last year, and elevated Randy Orton, when Cena turns Heel against The Rock at mania 29, it would be easier.


----------



## ROGERTHAT21 (Oct 24, 2012)

*CM Punk is bigger than Sheamus, Orton, and Ryback at the moment so I don't know what you're talking about.*


----------



## RockCold (Apr 4, 2011)

I'll be sticking around after Maina then! :rock4


----------



## DOPA (Jul 13, 2012)

SavedByChrist94 said:


> Only 3 guys, John Cena, Sheamus, and Randy Orton.
> 
> If they continued Ryback and Sheamus Face push last year, and elevated Randy Orton, when Cena turns Heel against The Rock at mania 29, it would be easier.


You're an idiot. Sheamus doesn't draw in the slightest, he is less of a draw than Punk is. He got tepid reactions as WHC and he still doesn't get huge reactions now. He isn't over period.

Orton hasn't been put in a position to draw for a year and a half at the very least now. He has not even been positioned as a top guy to draw money for over a year. Where do you get your conclusions from? How can you say Orton draws more and is a bigger star than Punk when he is not even being positioned as such? Unlike Sheamus however Orton is over and if they did start to push him again then he could potentially draw for the company.

Cena is the only one that's over Punk and that isn't even debatable, so you essentially made no point with this post other than making yourself look like an idiot.

Sheamus over Punk :lmao


----------



## Monterossa (Jul 25, 2012)

I don't like the 2013 Rock but still like him more, wayyyyyy more than CM Punk.

CM Punk didn't do anything to impress me. all he does is making smarks marked out for no reason.

he never pushed anyone over since 2011. only made everyone looks weak and slowed down their momentum after a feud with him, except Triple H.

and with all the people who jobbed to him, he didn't go anywhere higher. just wasted a year for nothing, wasted other people's opportunities.


----------



## Londrick (Feb 2, 2013)

Coffey said:


> Will The Rock miss four weeks worth of TV/build leading into the post-Wrestlemania Pay-Per-View as well? :lol


Don't worry, Cena will be there to carry the feud just like he does with the matches and face to face promos.


----------



## DanM3 (Jan 3, 2012)

SavedByChrist94 said:


> Always knew something was wrong about that 400 day title reign.
> 
> CM Punk copied Steve Austin in 2011 with one promo(so lucky it worked too) and never followed it up, evident by the fact that he could never follow up.
> 
> ...


Lol there's so much wrong with that post

Firstly since when does big show need putting over? And has sheamus had the ability to put people over?

And the to rock fixing things? The rock has made the product all about himself and yet has only wrestled 2 matches both of which cm punk carried him through. If he wanted to fix things he would have put punk over and made him an unstoppable heel.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

DanM3 said:


> Lol there's so much wrong with that post
> 
> Firstly since when does big show need putting over? And has sheamus had the ability to put people over?
> 
> And the to rock fixing things? The rock has made the product all about himself and yet has only wrestled 2 matches both of which cm punk carried him through. If he wanted to fix things he would have put punk over and made him an unstoppable heel.


He hasnt made the product all about him.

You are talking as if The Rock is the head of creative and booking team. The Rock cant simply make CM Punk an unstoppable heel either. Did you even think this post over?


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

Unstoppable heel? Lesnar was an unstoppable heel in 2002. CM Punk last year had 2 matches with Ryback and one was won by a crooked ref after he was destroyed by Ryback and the other was won by the debut of Shield at Survivor Series. Then the TLC match? Shield even won that match for him after Ryback CLEARLY was put over as superior during the match. Yet you want Punk viewed as unstoppable? WTF. LMAO.


----------



## DanM3 (Jan 3, 2012)

WrestlingforEverII said:


> He hasnt made the product all about him.
> 
> You are talking as if The Rock is the head of creative and booking team. The Rock cant simply make CM Punk an unstoppable heel either. Did you even think this post over?


Ever since the rock signed up for his 2013 dates its all been about him and his rematch with cena. This years wrestlemania has been built as a one match card, and it's only just starting to be about others. Without the rock this years wrestlemania could have been so much more interesting.

And I disagree about the rock having the capability of making punk an unstoppable heel. The rock has beat everyone in the wwe appart from HBK so if punk beat the rock then really who else could stop punk?

Any way I'm aloud an opinion as much as the next person and that is mine.


----------



## DanM3 (Jan 3, 2012)

AthenaMark said:


> Unstoppable heel? Lesnar was an unstoppable heel in 2002. CM Punk last year had 2 matches with Ryback and one was won by a crooked ref after he was destroyed by Ryback and the other was won by the debut of Shield at Survivor Series. Then the TLC match? Shield even won that match for him after Ryback CLEARLY was put over as superior during the match. Yet you want Punk viewed as unstoppable? WTF. LMAO.


I'm sorry to break it to you mate but its not actually real. Most heels can be unstoppable with a dirty win, it doesn't matter how you win as long as you win


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

Who can stop Punk? BOOKING. Like it always did from 2006-2012. LOL.




> I'm sorry to break it to you mate but its not actually real. Most heels can be unstoppable with a dirty win, it doesn't matter how you win as long as you win


Not without any faction like Corporate Rock or Flair from the 80s or Hollywood Hogan with the NwO keeping him safe every week from getting killed. Punk is nowhere near that catagory. He wasn't even as vicious as Benoit in 2000 or Eddie in 2005. He was just a smart alleck guy who bribed to win.


----------



## WrestlingforEverII (Jan 31, 2011)

DanM3 said:


> Ever since the rock signed up for his 2013 dates its all been about him and his rematch with cena. This years wrestlemania has been built as a one match card, and it's only just starting to be about others. Without the rock this years wrestlemania could have been so much more interesting.
> 
> And I disagree about the rock having the capability of making punk an unstoppable heel. The rock has beat everyone in the wwe appart from HBK so if punk beat the rock then really who else could stop punk?
> 
> Any way I'm aloud an opinion as much as the next person and that is mine.


And Cena. 

You just proved that its not all about Rock. Punk would count too. Those are the two guys hes had major programs with.

And this years Mania is not built as a one match card. Are you bypassing HHH/Lesnar? Taker/Punk?

Once again you are talking as if Rock is the head of the booking team here.

Rock can not make Punk an unstoppable heel. You just dont make someone unstoppable.


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

AthenaMark said:


> Who can stop Punk? BOOKING. Like it always did from 2006-2012. LOL.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He won what 13 straight PPV title matches and you want to argue that booking held him down?

I guess the 2nd half is true, but it's a PG product. The faces are cornier and the heels are more cowardly. Everyone in the locker room has to deal with it.


----------



## Dartz (Oct 12, 2011)

It's about time people showed respect for the GOAT. What a man Dwayne is.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

GillbergReturns said:


> He won what 13 straight PPV title matches and you want to argue that booking held him down?
> 
> I guess the 2nd half is true, but it's a PG product. The faces are cornier and the heels are more cowardly. Everyone in the locker room has to deal with it.


thats not a PG thing

Its a wrestling thing

outside 4 to 5 names, thats how its always been

even yokozuna used to shit himself when Taker showed up


----------



## GillbergReturns (Aug 9, 2011)

Redead said:


> thats not a PG thing
> 
> Its a wrestling thing
> 
> ...


True. That's what made Taker v Yoko entertaining too.


----------



## Calvin22 (Apr 13, 2007)

2013 G.I. Joe: Retaliation Roadblock 
2013 Fast and Furious 6 Luke Hobbs 
2013 Pain & Gain Paul Doyle 
2013 Snitch John Matthews 
2013 Empire State 
2014 Hercules: The Thracian Wars[155] Hercules

that massive movie line up.. now that is committment for you!

Gotta respect the guy, when he has done it all. He didn't even have to come back since he secured hall of fame, as well as his legacy as a legend, ages ago, but he loves this business too much!


----------



## wwffans123 (Feb 13, 2009)

The schedule he had this early years just fucking crazy,So much respect for that.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

Well this creates a little more suspense going into his match with Cena at Mania since there could be a rematch at the next PPV. I won't complain about seeing the Rock on Raw a few more times and seeing him another big match.


----------



## PEDsAreAwesome (Feb 8, 2013)

Heres hoping roidy breaks his leg before WM29.


----------



## andromeda_1979 (Sep 13, 2007)

This means that Cena will win shake rocks hand and make out with him while they both promote marine 4


----------



## randyorton8 (Aug 22, 2004)

Deep Throat said:


> I'm not agreeing with those clutching at straws, who think Rock will retain at Wrestlemania 29 because of this. However, something unexpected has to be going down.
> 
> Maybe, HHH goes over Brock sending him into a complete rage, taking out superstars backstage throughout the night. It comes to the WWE title match where Rock is dominating Cena. Brock has been through the lockeroom and wants more. Rock at this point looks like he is going to retain and thus, the most dominant superstar. Brock isnt happy with destroying jobbers and midcarders so takes the oppurtunity of going after Rock. Cena takes advantage and covers him.
> 
> ...


 Where do I start here. 1.Its a guarentee brock will loose 2.Brocks dates are different then rocks for a reason 3.You can't hurt rock he's all over TV you can't fake an injury 4.The idea isn't good sorry man 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

Charlie Bronson said:


> Saving grace? With what, bland promos and mediocre matches?


Mediocre matches to who? Meltzer, your god, put over both matches with Punk and put over the match with Cena and he was the star worker of Survivor Series 2011. Just because a bunch of tattooed freaks on the Net say he had "mediocre matches" don't mean jack shit when they don't even know what a good match is. They rate John Cena matches good and he no sells and butchers matches every fucking week and there's not one damn thread at this board made about it. He does some 1980s Ultimate Warrior and 90s Goldberg nonsense and it's the way it should be compared to the Rock actually selling and working back in the match like..you're SUPPOSED to. LOL.

And the Rock's promos have been getting standing ovations and nearly 900k increases..as evidenced the last week. Wake up. The Rock is the only fucking good thing associated with pro wrestling and has been since Benoit died.


----------



## Rick Sanchez (Dec 30, 2012)

AthenaMark said:


> Mediocre matches to who? Meltzer, your god, put over both matches with Punk and put over the match with Cena and he was the star worker of Survivor Series 2011. Just because a bunch of tattooed freaks on the Net say he had "mediocre matches" don't mean jack shit when they don't even know what a good match is. They rate John Cena matches good and he no sells and butchers matches every fucking week and there's not one damn thread at this board made about it. He does some 1980s Ultimate Warrior and 90s Goldberg nonsense and it's the way it should be compared to the Rock actually selling and working back in the match like..you're SUPPOSED to. LOL.
> 
> And the Rock's promos have been getting standing ovations and nearly 900k increases..as evidenced the last week. Wake up. The Rock is the only fucking good thing associated with pro wrestling and has been since Benoit died.


First of all, Meltzer is not my god. You're clearly confused there.

Second of all, Rocks fans would salute him taking a dump if he did it, so ovations don't mean shit.

You are clearly one of the delusional Rock marks so many people make fun of on here.


----------



## deadmanwatching (Dec 14, 2011)

the funny part when Punk marks calls Rock marks delusional.

Oh... The irony...


----------

